# Chilli,chilli & more chillis..... GROW JOURNEL!!!!



## eza82 (Mar 9, 2009)

As the title suggests........ this is ABOUT MY CHILLI`s and plans to create a SMALL online company doing CHILLIS! ( FOR AUSSIE MARKET)[DONT WORRY MOD`S & STAFF I WILL NOT POST ANY ADVERTISING OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT )

*My plan* is to germ ALL of the below and grow them out for 6 mths producing as much fruit/seed as possible ! I am tossing up between setuping an outdoor HYDRO, greenhouse, or nursery style on the ground/tables/hand watered.
Current setup is just hand watered.......
[See below for latest 10 different chilli seeds just purchased !]​ 
SEED COMPANY!~ 
I will dry all in dehidrator and package THE SEEDS in small bundles to be sold.​ 
DRY CHILLI~
All excess dryed material will be crushed and again packaged for sale !
So any methods would be great............​ 
HOT SAUCES~
Parts of fresh & dried matter will also go into HOT sauce recipes.... again packaged and sold.
Any good recipies would be good..... i have stripped a heap off net already ! so looking for YOUR recipie if you want to share..... ​Here is what I have started with;

This is MY HOT collection...
(just purchased) 
http://chilliandspice.com.au/index.php?p=catalog&parent=13&pg=1
(good example of company that i intend to setup also )

*Approx 10 seeds in each pack. ( so approx 100 seeds in total)*
*1 pack Bhut Jolokia*
*1 pack Red Savina*
*1 pack Habanero*
*1 pack Chiltepin*
*1 pack Jamaican Hot*
*1 pack Dorset Naga*
*1 pack Chocolate Habanero*
*1 pack Scotch Bonnet*
*1 pack African Devil*
*1 pack Zimbabwe Bird*

*Bhut Jolokia seeds - HOTTEST IN THE WORLD !!*




*Bhut Jolokia




*​ 

The world&#8217;s hottest chilli is the Bhut Jolokia originating in Assam in North East India. This Guinness World Book Record Holder variety is bred by The Chile Pepper Institute with an official Scoville heat rating (SHU) of *1,001,304 SHU* twice that of the previous record holder, the Red Savina.​ 

A SHU stands for Scoville Heat Unit and is the amount of water needed before the chilli heat is undetectable. One drop of the Bhut Jolokia extract needs a million drops of water. (Capsicum chinense)​ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 

I have already got about 3 different chilli at moment and love to grow them ! -they are tricky to GET REALLY HOT !
Found High Pottasium is the key ! And all liquid fertz.​These are already going strong ! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
First was -Very common​





*Goat Horn*
Chilli Heat Level is 8​Originally from Taiwan, this variety is very popular in China and Southeastern Asia for cooking and pickling uses. This is a chilli that is ideal as an all round chilli. Plants are very productive, setting lots of peppers for a long time. Easy to grow
------------------------------------
2 x NuMex varitires




*NuMEX*

*Heat Level 7++*
Small 10-12" plants, purple and green foliage, chillies 1½" long. Upright plant, ripens from lavender to deep purple to bronze/orange and finally to red. Very nice for the patio or in the house. (Capsicum annuum)​-----------------------------------------------------------
I purchased these about a week ago went in yesterday!!!!​ 




*Red Scotch Bonnet Chilli Pepper*​ 

Heat Level is 9-10​ 
The Scotch Bonnet is not the same chilli as the Habanero they are of the same species but the Scotch Bonnet is not a Cultivar. The Scotch Bonnet has a different shape - one which closely resembles a Scot's bonnet - so it is very easy to differentiate the two. It grows mainly in the Caribbean islands while the Habanero grows mainly in Latin and North American. The flavour of the two, however, is very similar as is their heat Level. The Scotch Bonnet Red is 1 to 1-1/2 inches in diameter, is irregularly shaped. Some say the flavour is even more tropical and fruity than the Habanero. It is great for salsas and sauces. (Capsicum Chinense).​ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------



THIS IS GOING TO BE MY GROW JOURNEL FOR MY (HOBBY) CHILLI COMPANY
wILL INCLUDE... HOW IM GERMINATING, GROWING,WHAT FERTZ ETC! And the collection of seeds, storage, databasing.....etc
THIS WILL BE A PROJECT OVER THE NEXT 6MTHS TO JUST GET STARTED!!!!! I WILL UPDATE ONCE A WEEK THOUGH WITH WHAT IS GOING ON !
SO BE PATIENT ! 

P.S
HAPPY TO HAVE OTHER CHILLI GROWERS ALSO POST THERE JOURNEL OR GROW HERE...
ANY ADVISE WOULD BE GREAT ......


----------



## eza82 (Mar 9, 2009)

GREAT REFFERENCE OVER 2000- VARITIES LISTED !

THIS IS THE BEST web to BUY SEEDS BUT CANT GET THEM INTO australia ??

wOULD BE GOOD FOR US OR UK THOUGH !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 9, 2009)

*NEXT 2 POST ARE LONG...........*

*How to grow chili peppers the basics !*

Are you growing chillies or chilis? Nevermind the different spellings, there are even more shapes, sizes and colours!






IMO
Everybody needs to grow chillis for cooking. Even if you don't like hot food, just a little hint of chilli to warm it up stimulates the taste buds and everything else tastes just so much better. True.

*Chilli plants grow* into small to medium sized bushes from half a metre to two metres tall. How big they get depends on the species and variety.
There are different species of chillies. Most chillies are grown as annuals even though they can live for a few years in warm climates.
Some chilli varieties are true perennials. Most of the common varieties belong to the species _capsicum annuum_, the "annual" species.
(Bell peppers, called capsicums in Australia, also belong to the species _capsicum annuum_.)
Chillis have small to medium sized, shiny, dark green leaves. The fruit, the chilli peppers, vary wildly in size and shape.
Chilli peppers are green to start with. Most of them ripen to a rich red, but they can also be orange, yellow, purple or brown.
They may hang down or stand up like little colourful candles. There are even ornamental varieties that are mottled and freckled.
The different chilli types not only vary in size and colour, they also vary in how hot they are! If you grow chillies for the kitchen, choose your variety with care...






*Where can you grow chillis?*

Chilli plants love heat. They are closely related to capsicums/bell peppers and also related to tomatoes (they are in the same family, the _solanaceae_), but chillies prefer their growing conditions a lot hotter.
Chilli seeds need 20°C to germinate, and it should be 30°C or more for the fruit to ripen. Night temperatures should not drop below 15°C. (At least not on a regular basis. The odd cool spell is ok.)
Chillies also don't mind humidity as much as sweet peppers or tomatoes do.
Most people will need to *grow chillis in full sun*. In the hottest, sunniest regions chillies still grow well with a bit of shade. Especially afternoon shade can even be beneficial. (The fruit can get sunburned.)
If you live in the tropics or subtropics, great. Your chillies should thrive. Even the "annual" varieties should live for two to three years and they produce fruit all year round.
If your climate is not tropical, don't despair. You can still grow chillies if you get decent summers. And you can *extend the growing season by growing chilis indoors*, just like you do with tomatoes.
In fact, chillis are also related to tomatoes, so the growing methods and requirements are similar. Except that chillies need more heat.
People with small gardens or balconies will be pleased to hear that *you can grow chillis in pots*.


*How to grow chillies from seed*

*You can buy chilli plants in a nursery or you can grow chillis from seed.* The seed needs at least 20°C to germinate.
Start them in early spring in cooler climates or any time during the dry season. (You could start them all year round in the tropics, but it's a good idea to let the plants grow strong before the wet season hits them.) 
Chilli plants are usually started in seedling trays or small pots. They are very vulnerable when small and they don't grow all that fast.
Still, I prefer to start mine directly in the ground, because like capsicums chillis don't like being transplanted.
Actually, I only start them in the ground when I have enough seed to allow for a high percentage of fatalities. (I am the laziest gardener I know, so I don't look after my seedlings much.) I usually have enough because I save my own seed.
If I buy seed of a new chilli variety and I get one of those tiny packets with barely a dozen seeds in them, then I start them in pots.






You can plant several chilli seeds per pot. Once your seedlings have a few leaves, snip off the weaker ones and only keep the strongest.
You only want one chilli plant per pot when you plant them out.
Otherwise you will disturb their roots too much and they HATE having their roots disturbed.
If you grow chillies in seedling trays or little punnets, plant them out once they have four to six true leaves (about 5 cm tall). If you don't, their roots will start feeling restricted and it will set them back.
Chillies don't mind growing in bigger pots, so the timing for planting them out is not critical if you use pots. If you live in a cooler climate, use pots. Let them to grow to 10 to 15 cm. Make sure it's warm enough before you put them outside!
Water the chillies before transplanting, so the soil doesn't fall apart when they're removed from the pot. Be VERY careful when removing the seedlings from their pots.
Drop them in a hole in the garden, fill it back in, firm down the soil, water, done.
Inspecting and Testing Seed 
OK, you&#8217;ve got your seeds home and you&#8217;re eager to plant them out. Just step back for a few moments and listen as there is a test that can significantly improve your results at this stage. Get a bowl of water and pour all the seeds you&#8217;re intending to plant, into the water. Give it a good swirl with your finger to break the surface tension of the water and ensure that it is not preventing any of the seeds sinking. 
Now, any seeds that are still floating are highly unlikely to germinate, due to a variety of factors including malformation and a lack of embryo or kernel. Discard the floaters and then pour the remainders into a sieve to get rid of the water. Now inspect the seeds, with a magnifying glass if you&#8217;re really keen, and discard any that look undersized, deformed or damaged. 


*Getting Your Seeds to Germinate* 
Even with ideal conditions, getting chilli seeds to germinate can be a slow, irregular business. Talking to both small and large growers in Western Australia you can expect germination to take from one to six weeks, even in the tropical areas. The warning here is; don&#8217;t give up too early on your seeds. Just the same as the majority of other plants, chilli seeds need warmth, oxygen, and moisture before germination will occur. Below, I discuss some other factors that may help you increase your success rate planting from seeds. Temperature The ideal temperature for germinating chilli seeds is 22oC to 28oC . 




The mini greenhouse I use to germinate chilli seeds. The plants in the pots nearby are curry trees, which I thoroughly recommend to all of you as an ingredient for many asian style dishes. 



Fruit Maturity 
In the fascinating, but heavily scientific, Capsicum and Eggplant Newsletter that used to be published by the University of Turin (Italy) I found reference to a study carried out in 1986 in Texas on seed from tabasco chillies harvested 150, 195, and 240 days after transplanting. What the scientists R.L. Edwards and F.J. Sundstrom, observed, as expected, was that the seeds from the ripe fruit had a better germination percentage than the seeds from the immature fruit. 
What surprised a little more was that the germination percentage decreased as the fruit got older; after achieving 81% germination from the 150 day old plants, the percentage dropped to 63% for the 240 day old plants. To summarise these results, the study suggests that seeds from newly ripened chillies will have the highest percentage of successful seed germinations. If harvested too far either side of becoming ripe, you risk decreased seed germination performance. 
Several other studies have shown drying of the seeds for 2-4 months after harvesting significantly increases germination percentages, whether dried within the chilli or separately. 
Dormancy 
Another factor that affects chilli seed germination is a mechanism called dormancy which is common in many plant types. This is an obvious self defense mechanism that prevents the seed germinating in Autumn only to be exposed to the risks of winter and possible seedling death. All chillies are perennials however, unless you live in the tropics, they will behave as annuals and the inherent dormancy in both the seeds and the plants will vary between the varieties. 



*Growing chilli plants in soils*

*Chillies grow in a variety of soils.* Like most plants they grow better in rich soils and produce more fruit, but they will grow in any reasonably fertile soil and don't need any special treatment. If you use plenty of mulch and compost in your garden the chillies will grow just fine.
If your soil is poor, you'll have to *fertilize your chillies*. (And start using more mulch and compost...)
When fertilizing chillies keep in mind that, like their relatives and indeed most fruiting plants, chillies like potassium. Too much nitrogen will make them grow lots of soft leaves and no fruit.
It is important to *keep your chilli plants well watered and mulched*. Mulch not only improves soil over time, it also protects it from drying out.
Chillies have such a tough and hardy image, people often don't realize how sensitive they are when it comes to lack of water. Make sure your chillies have plenty and never dry out.
At the same time, don't overwater. The soil should be free draining. Chillies don't grow in swamps.


*Problems when growing chillies*

Chillies have weak branches. If they are loaded with fruit they can snap off. The whole plants are prone to branches drooping on the ground and breaking off, so you may want to give them some support.
(I don't. I just cut off the broken branches and the bush grows new ones. Chillies don't mind if you prune them.)
A stake will also prevent the whole plant from toppling over, which also happens because their roots are only shallow and not very strong.
Root know nematodes can cause the plant to weilt and die for no obvious reason. However, root knot nematodes are a sign of very poor soils. If you add lots of compost and mulch to your garden you shouldn't have any trouble.
Other than that chillies grow happily and aren't bothered much by any pests or diseases. If they struggle it's usually a sign that the soil is not as fertile as you thought.
Did I mention that compost and mulch is great stuff?


*Harvesting chilli peppers*












Chillies are quick to fruit and flower. How quick depends on the variety and on the temperature.
You can harvest the first chillis green once they reach full size. Or you wait until they turn red, or whatever colour they are supposed to turn.
If you plan to dry them for chili powder or flakes, you can even leave them on the bush until they shrivel up and dry.
To harvest fresh chillies cut or pull off the mature fruit while it's still shiny and plump.
If you pull it off, pull it upwards, exactly opposite to the direction in which it bends down. Then it should snap off at the joint, without breaking off the whole branch. Otherwise just snip them off.
The fruit will last in a sealed bag in the fridge for up to a week.
You can dry it in the dryer or sun dry it, you could also just string it up and hang it up to dry in an airy spot.
Pound it to flakes or put it in the blender to make cayenne pepper and chili powder.

*Harvesting:* 
http://www.chillisgalore.co.uk/pages/growingtips.html
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Check your variety for the mature pod size and then as they reach full size, the pod should feel firm and look fairly glossy, if it still feels soft to the touch it is still immature. Pods can be picked early but they really need to be fully developed to develop their full flavour and heat. [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]The best time to pick chillis for drying is just when they start to change colour. This picking will stimulate the plant to produce more flowers and eventually chillis, and the picked chillis will continue to ripen as they dry, even totally green chillis may ripen to completely red after being picked.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Picked chillis will stay fresh for up to 2 weeks in the refrigerator if kept in a sealed container. When using some of the hotter chillis they are best prepared wearing gloves when removing the seeds and inner pith, as any contact with the skin afterwards [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]will [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]cause burning when you touch your face or any other delicate parts, which is inevitable, take my word for it, washing with water afterwards will not remedy the situation.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Drying is the oldest and most common way to preserve chillis. Avoid any damaged, pitted or marked chillis as they may mould before drying and infect others. On a dry hot day spread the chillis out on a metal container to collect the heat, which will speed up the process, or string them up through their stalks and hang out. Here in the UK we have successfully dried out string of chillis in about 2 weeks, weather depending, if the weather turns out bad midway through gather them up and lay on a metal sheet on top of the boiler or hang in the airing cupboard . A quicker way is simply to buy a home dehydrator which will speed things up. Once completely dried store in airtight bags in the dark or remove the seeds and grind down either to a fine powder or coarse flakes.[/FONT]​ 
*Saving Seeds:*​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Keep a couple of ripe chillis for next years crop. Hang the chillis in a dry atmosphere and then when dried out, collect all the seeds and seal in an envelope, label up and keep in a dry cool dark place for following year. Unless you have only grown one type of chilli in your greenhouse, or isolated a species, it is likely that most of your plants will have cross pollinated especially the annums, therefore the following year will not give a true variety. Germination may not be as high as bought treated seeds but enough seeds from a couple of plants should yield a satisfactory number of plants for the next season, if you're only growing for enjoyment and culinary uses, does it really matter if you get a slightly different cross pollinated strain. The degree of cross pollination, will be influenced by a number of factors, closeness of plants, amount of insects and if growing outside wind conditions, to ensure no cross pollination occurs[/FONT] plants must be completely isolated or grown winsome kind of mesh canopy.​





*A word of warning*

*You don't need to eat chillies for them to burn you!*
Just wait till you get Habanero chilli juice under your fingernails for the first time...
When cutting fresh chillies, make sure to scrub your hands well after. Don't touch your skin and especially don't touch your eyes! The hottest chillies can make you go blind. I am not kidding.
When working with dry chilli be VERY careful not to breathe in any powder. Also don't get it in your eyes.

http://www.chillies-down-under.com/support-files/growingchillies-complete.pdf


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

ANYONE ??? any here even grow chillis ???
TIPS?

60 + PLANTS WILL BE IN THIS GROW !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

*All About Growing Chillies In The Southern Hemisphere - AUSTRALIA*



*What To Grow Them In?* 
Ill state up front that I dont know anything about hydroponics, nor do I know anyone growing chillies using that technique. As a result it will not be covered here. Now that weve got that out of the way, there are two main points to be covered under this topic and they are; the medium to plant the seeds in and the container to hold the medium. With regard to the medium I absolutely recommend using a premium potting mix or seed raising mix. 








One of the many different brands of seed rasing mix available in Australia. Other countries will have their own brands. 

This is because these products are specifically designed with the following features; large particles to avoid compacting of the media which in turn inhibits both root penetration and drainage and, a nutrient profile that promotes vigorous root expansion and foliage growth. 
You will inevitably come across people that tell you that the seedling needs to start off in the soil that it will eventually grow. Thats absolute rubbish, and if it was true would mean that there is no plant nursery industry as no one would buy anything in pots to take home. The fact is that the nursery industry across Australia turns over several billion dollars a year. Your garden soil is suitable for chillies that are well on the way to growing up, but is normally of a density, or contains diseases, that can inhibit root growth, damage, or even kill your new seedlings. 
Now, as to containers, there is an enormous range and what is best for you is going to depend a little bit on how many plants you intend to grow and a whole lot on personal choice. Containers range from the individual Jiffy pots or blocks through the plastic 6 cells to large clay or plastic pots. Well examine each of these in more detail. 
Jiffy pots and blocks are made from compressed sphagnum peat moss and wood pulp and uncompress and swell up once they are immersed in water. The seed can then be pressed into this swollen mass and, if kept moist, will germinate into a perfectly acceptable medium. 









 
Jiffy blocks (left) and Jiffy pots (right) are a great medium for raising seedlings and eliminate the stress of transplanting.​ 

A big advantage of these is that when the seedlings are hardy enough to be planted outside, you simply plant the pot into the garden soil. Theres no need top remove the seedling from one medium to the other thereby reducing the stress on the young plant. The downside is that at around AUD$0.20 each, if your going to be planting a lot of seeds, the cost will start to add up, and, of course, they are not re-useable. Now, the plastic six-pack cells are another option. 








These six-pack cells are a cheap and simple container for starting off your seedlings.

You simply fill them with your seed propagation or potting mix, moisten, and put your seeds in each one using a dibble stick. Alternatively, three-quarter fill them then put a seed on top of each one and then put more mix to fill the cells. Either way is fine. The advantages of these are that they are cheap and re-useable which helps keep your costs down. 
On the downside however, because they are small it is likely that you will need to transplant the seedlings into a larger pot before they are ready to go outside. The reason they need to be transferred is that the seedlings will rapidly become root-bound in the small cells and if they do, this affects the later performance and heath of the plant. It also stresses the seedling twice going from cell to pot to garden. If you are able to plant from cell to garden (as you may in the tropics) or if the plant is going to stay in the pot it gets transferred to, then these negative factors are not an issue for you. Congrats. 
Now Ill quickly look at pots. Im not going to explore cost here as it obviously depends on your personal choice and there is an enormous range available. If you are intending to plant into cheap plastic pots and then transfer to the garden at a suitable age thats a perfectly acceptable process. The only downside here is that if you live in the colder parts of the country, you will not be able to fit many pots on a heating mat as discussed below. However if you are able to keep the pots warm some other way (e.g. heated greenhouse, or keep them inside the house) then this is not an issue for you. 
If you plant the seeds directly into the pot that you intend to grow them in thats fine too  the negative issues are only those discussed in the previous two sentences. On the plus side, the seedling does not experience any of the stress of transplanting. 
Finally, just for your information Ill quickly go over the basics of what the commercial nurseries do. They use a more involved process where the seeds are germinated in large flat trays with no medium other than some water. After a couple of days, the delicate seedlings are transplanted into the six-pack cells that you are familiar with. 
This maximizes the usage and saleability of the six-packs as there are no empty cells as a result of seeds not germinating. Youve all seen the six-packs at the nursery where one of the seedlings has died and they just do not sell. So for the nursery to be able to avoid non-germination is worth the hassle. 
*Where Do I Grow Them?* 
Youve got your seeds, raising mix and your pots. So, we now need to discuss where you intend to grow and subsequently acclimatise your seedlings. I will quickly cover what I do first and then go over a number of possibilities for you to be able to choose the approach that best suits you. When I do grow from seeds, which is not that often these days, I start off using a simple mini-greenhouse with a premium grade potting mix, making sure its kept moist. This sits outside during the day where it will get sufficient sunlight and comes in at night to avoid temperatures dropping to detrimental levels. As the seedlings nearly begin to touch the top of the clear plastic lid, about 3cm high, 







These seedlings will be touching the top of the mini-greenhouse in 3 or 4 days.


I transfer them to larger pots and place the outdoors against a galvanised iron shed, facing north. In this location they get plenty of spring sunlight and warmth, which is also reflected back onto the plants by the shed. Very occasionally Perth will experience a cold night or two during this time in which case I will either move the plants inside for the night or to a sheltered area where the temperature drop will not be as extreme. Once I am happy that the plants are acclimatised and ready to go out on their own, I transfer then to the raised garden beds up at the back of my yard. The time frame for this varies and is as much about the future likelihood of damaging cold spells as it is about the readiness of the plant. This is usually around 3-6 weeks. I need to say here that I avoid planting seeds too early (i.e. before October) which negates my need for a glasshouse or coldframe as discussed below. I can do this because Perth has a long, warm Autumn which means I still get a extended harvest season that lasts well into April and frequently even May. 
If you live north of Latitude 35 S there is a good chance you can grow your chillies all year round, particularly on near the coast. If you live more than 200km from the coast you will need to be careful of low temperatures during the winter/dry season. 
If you live between Latitude 30 S and Latitude 35 S (approximately Perth, Durban, and Santiago) you can adopt my technique above, or start a little earlier and borrow from the advice below, which is for the colder regions. 
Should you live south of Latitude 30 S then you will need to read the information below and should look at getting your seeds to germinate in July/August to ensure you get a long enough harvest season to make the effort worthwhile. 
OK. First thing to consider is that you will most likely need some form of heating to provide the temperatures your seeds need to germinate. There are several options here that I will discuss. First option is an electric heat mat 







This is a heated propagation tray with a temperature controller. These are the expensive option - they're much cheaper without the contoller, i.e. they run at a set temperature. 

which come in both pre-set and adjustable temperature models Youll pay AUD$50-60 for the former and about three times that for the adjustable models. In Australia you can get these at good nurseries and garden centres. The Bunnings store (in North America the equivalent would be Walmart) near me does not stock them however, you are also able to buy them online at retailers such as www.gardenexpress.com.au (please note that we have no association with gardenexpress.com.au and if you look around there are other website with the same equipment). 
Friends that have these mats thoroughly recommend them. They have asked me to remind you though that once the seeds have germinated the heating mat needs to be placed somewhere that the seedlings will receive sunlight. Another option is one that is quite popular with keen gardeners and that is the coldframe. 






This is a diagrammatic explanation of a coldframe. They are an extremely effective tool in helping you grow your chillies in colder areas.


The are an endless number of variations on the above example and they all work on the principle of solar heating of the medium in which you are germinating your seeds. Depending on how cold the climate is you may choose to open the up during the day and close them at night to retain the heat, or simply leave them closed most of the time to provide maximum warmth. 
If your climate is extremely cold there are further steps you can take to heat the contents of your cold frame. One is to dig below the base of the frame and pack this with moist manure and straw and then cover this with a layer of loam and then place your potting mix/raising mix/cells/pots on top of this. Extra heat will then be provided by the decomposition of the underlying manure and you may be surprised by just how much heat this generates. 
I recommend you keep a thermometer in the frame to make sure temperatures do not get too much above 35oC. Cooling can be achieved by opening the sashes, of course. In extremely cold climates you may wish to heat your coldframe electrically with a setup similar to that illustrated below. I do recommend you get a qualified electrician to set this up as the consequences of a faulty DIY job could be fatal (and Id hate to lose a subscriber!). Once a coldframe is modified similar to the below diagram it is commonly called a hotbox. 






The basic design components of a hotbox. Please get them installed by an electrician



The third and final option Ill cover quickly is for those lucky enough to have a greenhouse. There is not a lot more to say regarding these that has not been covered in the previous three paragraphs. They are solar heated and this can be augmented electrically or by having some compost breaking down either under the floor or simply in a tub in one corner. 
There are a couple of points to be make sure of with regard to a greenhouse and they are; that the greenhouse is in a position to get sufficient sunlight through the winter months and, that it does not get too hot in the warmer months. Many greenhouses have panels that open to all the latter issue to be addressed. 
*Lets Grow Them* 
This is it. Everything is ready now to plant your seeds. The best time to do this is approximately two months before you believe you will able to put your chilli plants outside to fend for themselves, i.e. after they are acclimatised. 
Fill up your six-pack cells or pots with your preferred seed raising medium, remembering not to pack the medium down as this will inhibit root growth. If you are using a premium potting mix this will already have sufficient nutrients to support the initial growth of the seedling. However, if you are using any other medium there is a high probability that it does not have the nutrient profile to support your young seedlings. 
So you will need to apply a liquid fertilizer, of your choice, diluted for seedlings as the directions on the packet instruct. For those of you in Australia I use Powerfeed  by the group that make Seasol  (I have no association with them whatsoever, though if they want to cut a deal I am open to that) - see them at www.seasol.com.au . 

I use a hand operated spray bottle to apply the fertilizer however some people prefer to soak the filled containers in the liquid for a few minutes. Its up to you really. Either way the germinating medium may compact a little here because of the liquid and this is not a problem however, if you need to top up the medium in some containers, do so. Now with the blunt end of a pencil, or something of that size, push a hole into the medium in each cell, approximately ½ cm deep. Drop 2 or 3 seeds into each hole and then push a little of the germinating medium over them to cover. 
Depending on how many varieties you are planting you may want to label the cells or pots in some way so that you dont need to try and remember which is which. If you keep a garden journal or almanac then you will no doubt be recording a number of data items regarding the planting. It is a good habit to have as the information you pick up over time can be significant for growing chillies in your particular area. 
Now ensure that you keep the seeds moist and warm. Moist does not mean soggy, it means moist. Eventually you will see the seeds beginning to sprout. Let them grow for a week, keeping moist and warm and then, with a pair of scissors, cull all but the strongest seedling in each cell by cutting them off at the base. You want to do this to ensure that each generation of your chilli seeds is stronger and hardier than the last. 
Ensure that wherever you have the seedlings growing gets sufficient light, heat and ventilation to ensure healthy growth. Fertilise your seedlings as per the directions on the packet/bottle  this is usually once a week. 
It is incredibly important that you do not let the seedlings dry out. Seedlings that get stressed by dehydration early in their life seldom fully recover  you will end up with plants that have significantly decreased vigour and disease resistance. Any electrical heating that you may be using can be turned off after about the third week provided the seedlings will not be exposed to the risk of frost. 
After around six weeks your chilli plants should be of good size and looking healthy, and ready for planting. 


*Acclimatising and Transplanting Your Seedlings* 
If you have ever had an aquarium you will know that if you purchase new fish from the store and take them home you do not simply tip them from the bag into you tank and assume that everything will be alright. The temperature shock and the pH shock would compound the stress of travel and most likely result in dead fish with in 24 hours. 
Your seedlings are the same. They are accustomed to the warm, lightly ventilated, constantly watered nirvana that you have raised them in. Basically they are complete wimps and need to be toughened up before they can be transplanted out into the big bad world. 
In more technical terms they have grown rapidly, producing large cells with thin walls due to a lack of stress and environmental demand affecting the plant. They need to become accustomed to day-long exposure to UV light, strong winds, heavy rain, larger temperature variations and sporadic dry conditions. 
Many gardeners call this process of toughening, or acclimatising, _hardening off_. 
*Acclimatising*

This is a process that takes place over two weeks once your seedlings reach an age of about six weeks. The first step is to slow down the growth of your plant by watering and feeding less, and if possible, keeping the seedlings at a slightly cooler temperature. This will begin the adjustment stage by preserving the plants energy for adjusting to the new outdoor conditions. 
Begin acclimatising your seedlings to the garden by gradually exposing them to outdoor conditions. First expose them to filtered sun in the shade of a tree or in a sheltered spot protected from the wind and direct sun. Leave them for 3-4 hours and gradually increase the time spent outside by 1-2 hours per day until, bringing them back into shelter at night. 
After a week or so, they should be able to withstand a full day of sun. While acclimatising the seedlings, watch them closely for signs of stress (the leaves may start turning yellow and drying out if exposed to too much sun). They should now also be able to stay out at night providing the temperature is not going to drop much below 10oC (50oF). 
The science behind the process of acclimatizing your plants is a physiological one that adds carbohydrate reserves to the plant and produces additional cuticle on the leaves, reducing water loss. Practically, the process slows plant growth while acclimating the seedling to harsher conditions. 
*Transplanting* 
Youre seedlings are now ready to transplant and if you bought your seedlings from a nursery then this is the place for you to begin reading this document. 
Before I get into the process of putting your plants in the ground Id like to go over a couple of points about seedlings purchased from a nursery. The first is that these are frequently root-bound and if so, it will take longer for them to extend their roots into the garden soil, so they too are subject to wilting until they are established. Tease the roots our a little, being careful not to damage them, otherwise they will continue to circle around rather than spread out. 
Also, give them a little extra attention once theyre in the ground. 
The next point is that most nurseries indicate that their seedlings are acclimatised and ready for immediate transplanting. Instead of gambling and being disappointed (it was your money after all), harden them off yourself for at least a week first. 
One more point to consider that, as a general rule of thumb, planting the same type of plant in the same spot year after year is asking for problems. The reason of this is that pests, because like their solanum cousins, tomatoes and eggplants, chillies are prone to root knot nematode. These are microscopic roundworms which attack the roots of the plant and cause it to wilt. 
The two best practices for minimising this risk is to practice crop rotation or by adding significant amounts of organic matter to the soil at least annually. 
The spacing between your plants depends on a number of factors, including the size of the varieties being grown. Smaller varieties, such as ornamentals, can be planted closer together and the there's usually less sunburn (light brown burnt areas) of the fruit because they're better shaded by the leaves. Some commercial chilli growers space their plants as closely as 10-15cm apart. Close spacing also helps minimize evaporation due to the thick canopy of leaves. 
Now, to planting  generously water the plants to be transplanted the day before . This insures that the whole plant will be hydrated, leaves and all, when it's time to transplant, thereby helping it to cope with stress. 
Plan to do your transplanting when it is overcast or during the cooler evening hours. 
Water the plant immediately before digging or removing from its pot. Soak the root ball so that the soil will adhere to the roots, when it is dug from the garden. 
Never leave the roots exposed to sun, heat or wind. This is a risk if you remove all plants from their pots and simply lay them down, planting one after the other. Its much better to remove them from the pots/cells just prior to planting. Water the hole before you place the transplant into it. Place the transplant into the hole and fill it halfway with water. Allow the water to settle the soil around the roots and then finish filling the hole. 
Lightly firm the soil around the transplant and again, water the whole plant, leaves and all. If possible, shield the new transplant from direct sunlight for 1-2 weeks, by cutting the bottom out of an old plastic pot roughly the same height as the seedling and place this over it. This will help the plant get over the shock by cutting down the direct light and also reducing evaporation. An extra plus is that it protects the plant from getting snapped off in strong winds. 
Check the plant daily for the first couple of weeks. Transplants will need watering every day, if not more. If it is wilting, water the plant. Depending on the weather and the plant, you may need to water twice a day until it becomes established. The larger the plant and/or the less roots to top growth ratio, the more water will be needed. 
All of this may seem extreme, but the shock of being uprooted is stressful to plants anytime of year. In the heat of summer, this extra precaution can make the difference between keeping and losing your transplants. 

*Problems, Pests and Diseases* 
Sucking Pests 
The most common sucking pests that can attack your chillies are aphids, mealy bugs, scales and mites. These pests appear on the leaves, stems and fruit in clusters and feed on the sweet sap by inserting a needle-like sucking tube into the plant and drawing out the juice. After the sap has been used by the insects, it is excreted as honeydew, which forms the base on which a black fungus grows. This fungus is known as sooty mould and its presence reduces photosynthesis and discolours affected fruit. 
Honeydew is used as a food source by ants, which will actively transport the insects (aphids, mealybugs and scales) to position them on the plant (farm them). Ants may spread sapsucker infestations between plants via underground tunnels. As aphids, mealybugs, scales and mites congregate in hidden places or on the lower leaf surface, they may initially not be obvious. Affected plants appear water-stressed, and leaves turn yellow and fall. In some cases leaves and flowers curl up and wilt.








Aphids on a Grevillea flower. Notice the stems beginning to wilt 







A close up photograph of a mealybug. True size is approximately 1mm. 






Scale beginning to build up on a citrus leaf. As this get worse the leaf will begin to wilt and then die. 








A severe mite infestation. As mites are related to spiders they produce these webs. 


There are a number of chemicals that you can use to get rid of these parasites however, I am not going to go into these as they are a specialized field and fairly toxic. I dont like them. What I use is a mixture called White Oil which is basically a petroleum based oil emulsion and works on all three pests by covering them in oil and suffocating them. You can buy it from nurseries and garden stores and is simply mixed with water and sprayed on. The below is a recipe for making your own at home. 


Home Made White Oil 
It is simple to make your own white oil from vegetable oil (in contrast to petroleum oil) and liquid soap. Prepare the concentrate using the proportions below. Store in a suitably labelled container, making sure to include the dilution instructions on the label for quick reference. 







Ingredients:
½ cup dishwashing detergent
½ litre of vegetable oil
In your food processor, blend the vegetable oil with the dishwashing detergent theyre until well mixed. This is your concentrate and can be stored in any sort of container, though be sure to label it and include the dilution rate. This concentrate will separate over time, however all you need to do is give it a good shake just before you use it. 
To prepare the concentrate for use, dilute 1 tablespoon in a litre of water, mix it well and spray the pest as well as both sides of the foliage thoroughly. 
Its important that you stick to this dilution rate, because you can burn the foliage if its too strong. Also, dont apply it in hot weather and avoid using it on plants with hairy/furry foliage as well as ferns, palms and cycads as this can also cause leaf burn.
Regular applications of this easy to make oil based spray will help protect your plants from many common pests found in the garden. Simply spray thoroughly over both sides of the foliage and onto the offending pest. This spray can be used as often as required. 


Chewing Pests 
In this category I am basically talking about caterpillars, snails, and slugs. These pests are relentless and are not something that you can ignore. I have had 24 seedlings wiped out in one night by snails because I neglected to put out any pellets on the day I planted them. The next day there were only a few 1cm high stems sticking out of the ground  Id wasted my time because I forgot to do a 1 minute task and when I thought of it that night, decided that it could wait until tomorrow. Dumb. 
OK, for snails and slugs I recommend scattering a few snail pellets around, once a week until the plants are large enough not to be wiped out easily. 






Snails dying around a pile of snail pellets (blue). This is not my photograph and in my opinion far too pellets have been used here. 

I am usually against using toxic, non-natural chemicals on or around things I intend to eat however, I am also a realist  use the pellets, just use them sparingly. It doesnt take many. 
You can go totally safe if you want and use traps that use beer or some other bait, I think theyre great, I just dont have the time to maintain them. 
The caterpillars are not so easy. What I find is the best technique for me is to check the plants on the weekend and once during the week. If there are any caterpillars to be see I spray the plants with a pyrethrum spray.











An example of pyrethrum spray available in Australia. 
For those that arent familiar with it, pyrethrum is a natural insecticide derived from a variety of daisy and is, I believe, the ideal solution. It kill insects through contact or ingestion, has low toxicity to mammals and has a short residual life, i.e. it biodegrades over several days. 
Fungal Pests 
The main fungus problem that affects chillies is black sooty mould, which only occurs when there are other problems present as discussed above in Sucking Pests. If you have black sooty mould then you need treat the cause as discussed in that section. 







Black sooty mould caused by the presence of the scale on this citrus leaf. 


Other Problems 
Chillies like a warm, sunny spot, well drained soil and regular watering during dry weather. Over fertilising can lead to excessive foliage and fewer fruit, just like with tomatoes. 
Also, as in tomatoes, chillies are prone to blossom end rot. This is caused by a calcium deficiency and also irregular watering and can easily be prevented simply by watering regularly and applying a bit of a dressing of dolomite lime. 






Mild banana chillies displaying blossom end rot. While this is the result of a calcium deficiency, it is usually caused by insufficient water being available to transport the calcium to, and through, the plant. 

ref: 
http://www.chillies-down-under.com/growing-chillies-pt3.html


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 10, 2009)

wow your serious about this chilli thing arent ya i skimmed it fuck it s long lol 

ma girl says nice thread BTW....


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

ABOUT TO PURCHASE !

NEW walk-in garden greenhouse *AU $149.00*
2M (6'6") inside height.

*




*















*Ideal personal home greenhouse !*


Set up for winter and pack away in the warmer months if needed !!

This great greenhouse is just perfect for the avid gardener, grow just what you like in wider climate ranges.

The steel frame and canopy pack away very compact for storage and require no tools to put together.

The entrance has dual zips and can be tied up for easy access.
Six side windows with mesh screens lock down with velcro or can be tied up to hold open.


* Size: 2.1m(w) x 3.5m(L), waterproof 
* Overall height: 2m 
* Powder-Coated steel frame, White. 

Just what every gardener needs.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> wow your serious about this chilli thing arent ya i skimmed it fuck it s long lol
> 
> ma girl says nice thread BTW....


lol...YEP LONG AS! it has turned into a project that has turned into little business idea so, I thought I might as well through up my research, considering i was chatting about it ! 

I do like to give things a go take a bit of risk.... "you know" !!

This is VERY VIABLE as a business..... CHEAP & EASY as` to set up, and getting some practise running a seedbank..

I can run alot of hormones too, getting experience with those...etc etc
And it ties in with new course.....

THANX JEZ`ers missis...!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 10, 2009)

is there one thatz more see thrue theyre cool idea but id want a shade house not one of them but thats just me..

anyhoo im off bro keep up the good work hope this turns out well for ya


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

It cost me $149 + $50 shipping = 200 total!
after asking questions found that the last one ONLY had the one skin!
This one has TWO - shade and clear..







Brand new in factory box
Double zippered front door and 6 exhaust vent for cross ventilation and venting on hot days
High quality, heavy-duty powder coated steel framework
Heavy-duty transparent reinforced polyethylene roof and wall material for maximum solar performance
Easy to set up, portable
ISO 9001:2000 standard certified manufacturer
ConditionBrand newModel#ML-GM1303
Size3.5m X 2m X 2m (12' L x 7' W x 7' H)
Cover MaterialHeavy duty transparent Polyethylene w/green leno shade cover.
Frame Material White powder coated steel
Cover color Clear/Green
Package1 box
Packaging Weight17kg


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

MY LAYOUT:
THE GREEN HOUSE Above for seedlings/germ...
Will also lay down around 15-20 square meters of weed mat or White hydro plastic. Outdoors in direct sunlight alll day !
Full irragation in way of water drippers, will foila and hand feed FERTZ/NUTES.. 

Should give me plenty of room.... 
ALL VARITIES to go in BIG arse pots ..... chillis are shallow root so this is fine !
PHOTOS SOON OF SETUP !

any other suggestions??


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Im going to call it ;
fire seeds or atomic seeds ?
Give me some names you wonderful stoners !


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 10, 2009)

spitfire seeds 

sorry but im off to bed now ad i figure if i incorporate the name you made ya cant complain

peace bro


----------



## yoyogrow (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW great thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ++++++ REP


----------



## paintsprayer71 (Mar 10, 2009)

great post!! you got me all excited for my garden this year, i have real sandy soil and my peppers love it, i grew haberneros and super chilis last year and had wonderful results....i dryed my haberneros in a dehydrator and crushed them using a mortar and pestle....cough cough. so are you going to make any of your seeds avabile? i have a limited selection where i live i was lucky to get my hands on the haberneo, im hoping the 4 bushes i planted come back this year, as i understand they are prennial, and i would like to get my hands on some other "super-hot" virities, that you seem to favor, as do i!! chili is good medicine.or do you have a source that has good pepper seeds??please let me know i live in iowa in the states and its seed sowing time.....indoors of course..thanks!


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

paintsprayer71 said:


> great post!! you got me all excited for my garden this year, i have real sandy soil and my peppers love it, i grew haberneros and super chilis last year and had wonderful results....i dryed my haberneros in a dehydrator and crushed them using a mortar and pestle....cough cough. so are you going to make any of your seeds avabile? i have a limited selection where i live i was lucky to get my hands on the haberneo, im hoping the 4 bushes i planted come back this year, as i understand they are prennial, and i would like to get my hands on some other "super-hot" virities, that you seem to favor, as do i!! chili is good medicine.or do you have a source that has good pepper seeds??please let me know i live in iowa in the states and its seed sowing time.....indoors of course..thanks!


 
iM ALWAYS EXCITED..I run 3 types of plant mainly ....MJ, chillis, BONSI ! BUT i own 1 acre of gardens ! that takes me about 6hrs to mow witha ride on !
Chocolate haberneo CHILLI i just got!!! Im going to crush that up, it should be brown ! My plan is to make MIXED dry chilli powders as well! ...
bHUT`S ARE SO BAD, they suggest googles and gloves when crushing in pestle&mortor.. LOL TOXIC ! it will make you blind if you get in your eyes !!!!!!

http://www.chillifarm.com/chilli_pepper_seeds/default.asp
and you have access to greats chilli bank in the world !!!!! - New Mexico's university!!!!!!!!

this guy is in California..! But dose not seem to have the record holder!
Yes I will be makeing all varities avalible ! (so keep in touch)
its hard to send seeds as you know ! but will give it ago once Im up and runing !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> spitfire seeds
> 
> sorry but im off to bed now ad i figure if i incorporate the name you made ya cant complain
> 
> peace bro


I LIKE IT ALOT !SPITFIRE SEEDS  ! (SOUNDS AUSSIE TOO )


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

yoyogrow said:


> WOW great thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ++++++ REP


THANX BRO ALOT OF THOUGHT HAS GONE IN !
ITS EASY WHEN YOU LOVE WHAT YOU GROW mj & CHILLIS


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

LAST TECH THREAD FOR INFO ! (do rest in links, this is important though )

*Chilli Species:* Capsicum terminology can be confusing. Pepper, chili, chile, chilli and capsicum are used interchangeably to describe the plants the pods the cooking of the genus _Capsicum. _I have chosen to use chilli throughout this site so I don't want any protesting from Southwest and Latin America where you would prefer 'chile,' or 'pepper' as would probably be used in the States.

Here is a quick guide to the naming. The genus is _Capsicum_ from the Greek _kapto_, 'to bite' and then there are five species:

_annum__,_ meaning "annual," which is an incorrect designation, include most of the common types like Nu Mex, Jalapeño, Belsl and Waxes.
_baccatum__,_ meaning "berrylike," which consist of the South American chillis known as _ajís._
_chinense__,_ meaning "from China," which is also an incorrect designation, this species include the habanero's.
_frutescens__, _meaning "shrubby or bushy," includes the Tabasco's .
_pubescens__,_ meaning "hairy," and includes the rocotos.
*Capsicum annum* is the most extensively cultivated throughout the world and because it cross pollinates so easily there are probably thousands of varieties existing. Annums are really divided into two catagories: sweet (or mild) and hot. Too many leaf variations to describe but flower corollas are white with no spots. Popular _annums_ include:

Ancho, Anaheim
Big Bertha, Bolivian Rainbow,
Cayenne, Cherry Bomb, Cayenne, Cubanelle, Chimayó, Chiltepin
Fresno, Fiesta, Firecracker
Goat Horn
Hungarian Yellow Wax
Jalapeño, Jaloro
Nu Mex
Mulato, Mirasol
Peter Pepper, Peruvian Purple, Pasilla, Piemento. Poblano
Spur, Super Chili, Santa Fe Grande, Sweet Banana
Thai Hot
*Capsicum baccatum* originated in Peru or Bolivia and are now found throughout South America. The plants are tall up to five foot with large dark green leaves. This species is distinguished from the other species by the flower corollas being white with distinctive dark green or brown spots, and anthers being yellow or tan. Fruity flavour being used in salsas or dried and ground into powders. Types include:

Ají
*Capsicum chinense* is often referred to as Habanero but there are hundreds of similar pod types. Originating from the Amazon into the Caribbean and then spreading into Central and South America. Growing from 1 to 5 feet high with pale to medium green large and wrinkled leaves. Flowers have white to greenish corollas and purple anthers and filaments. Slow growers with a long season. Most Countries have their own name for the _chinense_

Habanero (Yucatán)
Congo Pepper (Trinidad)
Goat pepper (Bahamas)
Scotch Bonnet (Jamaica)
*Capsicum frutescens* coming from the Amazon basin in Brazil and the Mexican city of Tabasco, hence the most recognizable one being the Tabasco. Now finding their way to India and the Far East where they are called bird pepper. Bushy type of plant growing to 4 feet, with smooth oval leaves up to 2.5 inches. Flowers have greenish white corollas with no spots and blue anthers, erect pods up to 1.5 inches long. Makes good pot plants.

Tabasco
Capsicum _pubescens_ originates in Bolivia, now being cultivated from the Andes to Mexico and Central America. The common name for this species is _rocoto. _Sprawling plant up to 4 feet high and two foot wide with oval light to dark green leaves being up to 3 inches long and very hairy. Flowers have purple corollas, purple anthers and stand erect above the leaves. Hardy plants with a long growing season. As the pods are so fleshy they are usually eaten fresh in salsas or stuffed but they are very hot.

Manzano Amerillo & Manzanoi Rojo
Rocoto


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

How about; 

*`BHUT CHILLI` Company Australia.*
*T/a = SPITFIRE seeds.*

I am a long way off nameing....... But want some ideas !


----------



## paintsprayer71 (Mar 10, 2009)

kuel youre into bonzi too! another gardening offshoot that i have wanted to get into, if ya got some spare time a bonzi, or introduction to, bonsi would be cool!


----------



## gogrow (Mar 10, 2009)

im down with the peppers too!! picked up my love for them and for growing them from my grandfather... (the greatest pepper grower i know)

im going light on the chilis this year... had WAY too many tabasco and habanero last year.... limiting this year to some yellow peter pepper, some more tabascos (since they came back from last years stump), some hot banana (hugarian wax i believe), and an unknown birdeye variety i saved from grandpa's house last year....

doin plenty sweet peppers too... not too sure what kind though, except for the sweet banana peppers... love those guys.

+rep for the long pepper posts; and good luck with the seed company... i'll be following, and may be able to gift you with some southern US peppers that you may not be able to find there


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

gogrow said:


> im down with the peppers too!! picked up my love for them and for growing them from my grandfather... (the greatest pepper grower i know)
> 
> im going light on the chilis this year... had WAY too many tabasco and habanero last year.... limiting this year to some yellow peter pepper, some more tabascos (since they came back from last years stump), some hot banana (hugarian wax i believe), and an unknown birdeye variety i saved from grandpa's house last year....
> 
> ...


tHANX Gogrow!
Since its not illegal I guess we can trade all we want ??? - if thats the case..... then my HYBRID BHUTs when they come will be killer and will increase some heat in some sweet peppers to useing the BHUTs genes with say your fav Banana peppers ! that would be intresting....

My next chase is rare and hot ASIAN peppers... 
&&&

and I really want the HOT LEMON ;

*AJI LIMON / HOT LEMON*
*c. baccatum*

*Peru*
*Hot and fruity with delicious citrus flavours.*
*Great in salsa.*



*Heat: 7 - 8*
*Chilli Size: 6 cm*
*Matures: *
*green to bright yellow




*










How is your tabasco - I will grow them but is such a common strain! if I was to grow it would be to cross....
I will be looking for rare and HOT varieties !
the hot banana I want as well.......


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

paintsprayer71 said:


> kuel youre into bonzi too! another gardening offshoot that i have wanted to get into, if ya got some spare time a bonzi, or introduction to, bonsi would be cool!


 
that is a HUGE subject big fella !!!! HUGE!!!!!!! Best to get a bonsi book ... with old and new tech`s off ebay or amizon books ! !

2 pieces of advise I was given moons ago !

1. Use superthrive alot ! (Or any auxin with root development PGR`s)
2. and stick to tru old saying (for any plant but bonsi inparticular !)
"feed the soil not the plant !"​


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is what started my love !


----------



## ugzkmk (Mar 10, 2009)

i grow chillias as well. i make salsa with em.


----------



## gogrow (Mar 10, 2009)

eza82 said:


> tHANX Gogrow!
> Since its not illegal I guess we can trade all we want ??? - if thats the case..... then my HYBRID BHUTs when they come will be killer and will increase some heat in some sweet peppers to useing the BHUTs genes with say your fav Banana peppers ! that would be intresting....
> 
> My next chase is rare and hot ASIAN peppers...
> ...



yes, i imagine we can trade all we want in this subject.... which sparks a new idea for me... im gonna talk to the other powers that be about having a vegetable seed swap sub forum in the gardening section.... i think that would be a wonderful addition...

i wasnt talking about the tabascos per-say... i could give you some of the unknown birdeye seeds..... i only got 3peppers off the whole lil plant, but she has been inside all winter, so time for round 2 off her... i was talking more along the lines of some southern US strains that you would be hard pressed to find for sale... dont have any to offer at the moment, but i am looking for myself, and will keep you in mind if i find anything of interest...

now about the crossbreeding of peppers... i have the understanding that it is alot of work, seeing as peppers are self-pollinating... care to elaborate a little???


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Cross a chilli plant (Hybridisation)
A chile seed (like any other seed) is the mature ovule of a plant. It contains all the genetic material, and stored energy, to grow into a plant (potentially) displaying the same traits as its parent. However, hybridisation (cross-pollination between chile varieties), introduces new and different genetic material and the effects of this hybridisation can be seen in the next, and future, generations. Seeds identified, and sold, as `F1` hybrids identify first generation hybrids. Avoid saving seeds from these plants since the only predictable characteristic of the second generation is that - you cant predict it! 

Almost all known species of chile plants will self-pollinating. 
However, with the aid of insects and human intervention, they are also very promiscuous - readily cross pollinating with other species of chile. This cross pollination may result in viable seed. Cross pollination within the same species is almost certain to result in viable, and very vigorous, hybrids. (human intervention- brush technique grab a toothpick and just rub on all flowers of one and then a few flowers of the other .... repeat everyday for a week or two) 

The following chart identifies the general rule for outcome of cross pollination between the species of the domesticated chile: - 

Male/female _C. Annuum_ C. Baccatum_ C. Chinense_ C. Frutescens_ C.Pubescens
C. Annuum -- -Prolific -----Sporadic ----Prolific -------Sporadic --------Not At All
C. Baccatum - Sporadic ---Prolific ----- Sporadic -----Sporadic --------Not At All
C. Chinense -- Prolific -----Sporadic ----Prolific -------Sporadic --------Not At All
C. Frutescens -Sporadic --Sporadic -----Sporadic -----Prolific ----------Not At All
C.Pubescens --Not At All -- Not At All ---Not At All -- -Not At All ----- -Prolific





The most common Capsicum species, Annuum crosses prolifically with Chinense, sporadically with Baccatum and Frutescens but will not cross with Pubescens. Capsicum Pubescens will not generally cross with any other species, so in theory all seeds produced by a Pubescens species in a mixed garden will be 'true' and viable. 

If you are planning to save seeds from a chile plant, and wish to it to have the same features as the parent, then you need to ensure: - 

- That the donor plant is not itself a hybrid, - That the plant is isolated (specifically the flowers) to prevent wind-borne, or insect-borne, cross pollination. 

This is especially important for commercial purposes, where you have the ability to offend all your customers! Not only does uncontrolled hybridization produce unpreditcable characteristics in future generations - it may also produce sterile hybrids, and/or non-viable seeds.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

ugzkmk said:


> i grow chillias as well. i make salsa with em.


Got any good recipes you can post up ??


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

gogrow said:


> yes, i imagine we can trade all we want in this subject.... which sparks a new idea for me... im gonna talk to the other powers that be about having a vegetable seed swap sub forum in the gardening section.... i think that would be a wonderful addition...
> 
> i wasnt talking about the tabascos per-say... i could give you some of the unknown birdeye seeds..... i only got 3peppers off the whole lil plant, but she has been inside all winter, so time for round 2 off her... i was talking more along the lines of some southern US strains that you would be hard pressed to find for sale... dont have any to offer at the moment, but i am looking for myself, and will keep you in mind if i find anything of interest...
> 
> now about the crossbreeding of peppers... i have the understanding that it is alot of work, seeing as peppers are self-pollinating... care to elaborate a little???


Seed swap for veggy ! AND BONSI ! great idea!
CHILLIS have to have there own category!!!!! - 
Please keep me in mind!.. Im always looking for new chillis!!!particular = Pubescens varities! (NOW) Even when at markets Ill pick up a few of Unkonwn varietys lately.. any strains your having trouble tracking down give us yell!


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 10, 2009)

eza im interested in this, i would like to link up. start a corporation! haha really though good idea


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> eza im interested in this, i would like to link up. start a corporation! haha really though good idea


How serious are you ?? - which country ??


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 10, 2009)

i live in usa, currently have all grow equipment i could need plus, alot of its for my plants atm but im currently in between grows, got some cinderella keeping me to couched to get anything else going, i got 750 watts of power just haaaanging out  will be starting up agaain soon tho


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well go and get some Good chillis from 
NEW MEXICO STATE UNIVERCITY ! - best selection in the world.....i will be happy to WORK SOMETHING OUT !!!! !

- your coming into summer - get a greenhouse off ebay for $100 and use that ! sprout seed inside and trnsplate to outdoor greenhouse !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Idea! While im waiting for my bank to grow ! 
[ only one or two annual CHILLI FESTIVALS ONLY! In whole country. Usually held in country/rural areas.. Plan to hold a city festival in CENTRAL COAST NSW or SYDNEY NSW]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IDEAS FOR NAMES;
THE SYDNEY BBQ & CHILLI COOK OFF FESTIVAL..
CHILLI SEED & ATOMIC FOOD FESTIVAL
CHILLI & BBQ FESTIVAL COOKOFF
HOT TASTE & CHILLI FESTIVAL
THE SYDNEY CHILLI SEED SWAP & Fiery Foods Festival&#8230;&#8230;
THE ARSE DROPPER FESTIVAL & CHILLI COOK OFF. &#8220;LOL&#8221;
INTERNATIONAL CHILLI SEED SWAP & COOK OFF.
FIREY FOOD FESTIVAL & CHILLI COOK OFF
CHILLI TRADE FESTIVAL
??????? - GIVE ME SOME IDEAS ! OR VARIATIONS OF ABOVE !
By `SPITFIRE CHILLI SEED BANK` (EZA82)lol
The aim of the Festival.......IS to create a festival that focuses on the Australian Chilli Culture and the art of growing and eatting the Fiery Fruit&#8230;. To share in seeds and recipes, for small chilli business to be exposed&#8230;etc




*.. How I plan to make some money !*
Sponsorship and stall vendors !
- included a registered (GOLD COIN) seed exchange (trade and swap), cuttings, plants, raw chilli fresh & dry, etc etc

ALSO
Foods for sale - bottled hot sauces, fast food, chili paste, dry mix, seed mix etc 
Chilli cook and spit bbq cook off`s
Chilli eating comps ! ETC ETC
Bringing together the best of Australia's Chilli manufacturer's, Gourmet Food, Wines, and Boutique Beers in the one location for a unique weekend away.
And charge people for entry also&#8230;.
Base this in SYDNEY ! Somewhere ! A field &#8230;..( Cheap ) 


*THE ARSE DROPPER SEED SWAP & CHILLI COOK OFF FESTIVAL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; BY SPITFIRE CHILLI SEEDS (LOL) *
*WARNING : Chili dose not discriminate&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.*






To benefit BUSH FIRE VICTIMS VICTORIA !
Sanctioned by --------
Sponsored by----------------
Saturday XXX, 2009

Corner of East XXXXXXXX
Four Grilling Categories: Chicken Breast, lamb carcass, Pork and Chef's Choice
$75 to $125 to Enter - Cash and Fabulous Prizes
and
The arse droppers Chili Smack Down
People's Choice Chili Contest
Any type of Chili you want to make.
You call it Chili - WE call it Chili
Free to Enter
$100 to the winner!

For the non-competitors out there..

$10 All the Chili you can eat - Till it runs out!

BBQ, Beer, non-alcoholic beverages and other food stuff available for purchase!
---------------------------------------


*EVENT SCHEDULE*​6:00 AM: Gates open and meat inspection begins
7:00 AM: Cook&#8217;s breakfast of Brooklyn bagels, cream cheese, coffee, tea, etc. 
8:00 AM: Cook&#8217;s meeting in the school cafeteria. A representative of each team must be present.
8:00 AM: All vehicles must be removed from the contest site.
11:00 AM: Judge&#8217;s meeting in the school cafeteria
12:00 PM: Chicken Breast turn-in
12:45 PM: LAMB turn-in
*1:00 PM: People&#8217;s Choice Chili Smack-down contest opens *
1:30 PM: Pork turn-in
2:15 PM: Chef&#8217;s Choice turn-in
*4:00 PM: People&#8217;s Choice Chili Smack-down contest voting ends*
4:30 PM: Award Ceremony

-------------------------------------------------------------------


*People&#8217;s Choice Chili Smack-down Contest Information*​SPITFIRE CHILLI SEEDS is sponsoring a People&#8217;s Choice Chili Smack-down contest. 
Participation or lack there-of will not count in the results of the spitfire seeds sanctioned grilling/chilli contest.
Chili is defined as whatever the contestant determines it to be. Chili can be composed of meat, fish, fowl, vegetables, grain, fruit, candy or any combination thereof. If the competitor calls it chili, we call it chili. 
Chili does not have to be cooked on site, but proper heating, cooling and storage of food must be maintained. Chili must be maintained below 40 F or above 140 F. Please be sure to use a thermometer to check your food temperatures at all times. Proper handling of food is required. Food safe vinyl or latex gloves must be worn when handling food. 
You may submit more than one entry of chili. 
Contestants must provide a minimum of one (1) gallon of chili for judging. Two (2) gallons is suggested. Remember this is a &#8220;people&#8217;s choice&#8221; event, so the more people who get to taste your Chili the better your chances of winning! See rule number 9 for more information.
Contestants must provide two (2) serving utensils for each chili entered. We will *TRY *to get them back to you, but please assume that you have donated them to the contest. 
The Spitfire seed company will provide a chaffing dish and sternos for your Chili submission. If your chili is to remain chilled, please notify us in advance so that ice may be provided. 
Judging will be by &#8220;people&#8217;s choice&#8221; only. There will be no judges for this event. Winners will be determined by the number of &#8220;votes&#8221; each Chili receives. 
Please come up with a catchy name and description of your Chili. 
This event is free to enter.
There is a $10 per person for the public and team members to eat unlimited amounts of Chili; well it&#8217;s unlimited until it&#8217;s gone. Once it runs out that&#8217;s the end. See rule number 4 for more information. (The fee will be waived to one (1) team member if the team submits a chili for judging.)
Chili must be submitted and ready for sampling (heated, cooled, etc) by 1:00 PM. There will be volunteers available to help you get this ready.
The People&#8217;s Choice Chili Smack-down voting ends at 4:00 pm. All votes must be submitted by 4:00 pm.
There will be a $100 prize awarded to the contestant whose Chili receives the most votes.
Trophies will be awarded in 1st to 3rd places in The People&#8217;s Choice Chili Smack-down.
The rules are designed to be fair and equal to all cookers. Integrity of the chief cook, assistant, contest representatives, all participants and organizers is essential. All decisions of the contest organizer are final. There is no appeal to any other body.

*SEED EXCHANGE* ​

*The rules for the seed exchange are as follows: *
*All TRADING PUBLIC event are allowed to take part in the seed exchange. For a $2.00 donation *
*The seed will be sold for $2.00 per portion. A portion would as a minimum include 5 seeds. *
*Or agreed portion swapped for agreed portion.*
*Donors have to buy seed but not until TRADEING PUBLIC are finished *
*Seedlist have to be published. And orders filled in no more than 7 days to public. - seed banks will pay extra for sponsorship of stall. *
*Seedbanks (registered/paying) are allowed to get five portions of seed free of charge. *
*first come, first served.*
*All kinds of CHILLI seed are welcome, including seed from hybrid or cross polinated seedpods. Please use the following notation when you mark the seed portions you donate: *
*OP = Open pollinated cross *
*HP = Hand pollinated cross*
*CW = Collected wild*
*O = original genetics*
*Please tell us what kind of CHILI plant, too, using the standard NAMES *

*If you are using your own code (many hybridizers are), please tell me about your code.*

*No portion of seed is too small!!!!*


*----------------------------------------------------------------*
WAS JUST IDEAS !


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

talk to me chilli king 
i wanna know about outdoor hydro
i saw this pond thing with fish in it that looked cool
but i felt sorry for the fish
i like your chilli seed bank thing going getting many bites on it


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> talk to me chilli king
> i wanna know about outdoor hydro
> i saw this pond thing with fish in it that looked cool
> but i felt sorry for the fish
> i like your chilli seed bank thing going getting many bites on it


The out fish pond thingy is called AQUAPONICS - it is something I am deffenently getting into when i have the cash...it is a pricy setup !
BUT - you breed fish in the tanks like golden perch adn grow great plants on top !!!!! 
Look at LAST post on page 1.... thats what im setting up now !

YEP !!!!! the seed bank thing for AUSSIE`s i think will work... i have a few mates off here already lining up for some BHUT JOLOKIA seeds.(hottest in the world !)


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

i started veggys in pots when I first started ! - your aussie ??


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

thats right my skippy friend 
down in vic ,i just read the info on the assdroppers chilli cook off
it should be done
its a sick idea 
are you growin the chilli clan now or still in planning


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> thats right my skippy friend
> down in vic ,i just read the info on the assdroppers chilli cook off
> it should be done
> its a sick idea
> are you growin the chilli clan now or still in planning


 nice.... ausie aussie aussie ! - ASS DROPPERS CHILLI COOK OFF I THINK COULD BE DONE JUST NEED PLANNING ! AND SOME HELP !!! 


YES I HAVE A FEW STRAINS AT MOMENT .. BUT HAVE 10 MORE ON THE WAY !.... ONCE SPROUTED GET ANOTHER TEN ! ETC ETC....
a PROBLEM I HAVE IS CROSS POLLINATION OF PLANTS..... SO IT IS GOING TO BE TRICKY BUT VERY DO`ABLE ! 

THE GREEN HOUSE AND A OUTDOOR (ON GROUND WITH WEED MAT) IS BEING BUILT OVER THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO !
IRRAGATION AND WATERING - A FOCUS !

I KNOW THAT THE BANK IDEA WILL WORK. ITS JUST GOING TO TAKE SOME TIME AND PROBABLY A SYNDICATE OF SMALL GROWERS COMING TOGETHER TO FORM A BANK !


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

i read a little of your info and looks good 
my wife read it and didnt kick me in the balls 
we like the idea of doing some hydro/soil based growing
i can change the 1000w monster to a 250hps that i have 
and start a little indoor grow 
do they grow chili plants in those aerogarden things 
maybe i could do a dwc chili monster 
i got the shit for a cold frame at work im gonna start smashing together tomoz
this time i wont have to hide it from mum in law


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

ALSO HAVE RED SCOTCH BONNETS AND next GEN OF MY STRAINS IN GERM NOW !
UNDER FLURO !


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

if i can help let me know im on the coast
and have building skills
what about grafting plants or wont they grow a cross strain
the dude next door is a pro gardener
knows his shit ill qwiz him on cross pollination
are there females and males 
im going back read more


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

your own strain 
a plant type named after you 
what is to be called


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> i read a little of your info and looks good
> my wife read it and didnt kick me in the balls
> we like the idea of doing some hydro/soil based growing
> i can change the 1000w monster to a 250hps that i have
> ...


SWEET!!... SO DO YOU WANT TO JOIN MY aussie CHILLI GROW SYNDICATE ?? - ADMISSION IS = TO GROW 10 DIFFERENT STRAINS OF CHILLI MIN!
If you do I will hook you up with good aussie web site to start chooseing.... i spent around $35.00 with postage for 100 seeds or 10 different varities !

Aero garden... dont bother to samll most chilli grow to 1.5m.... I spent about $200 DELIVERED for a greenhouse that is 3.5mx2mx2m with a shade cover !

COLD FRAMEs are are necessery evil.... for gen outdoor seedling during winter !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> if i can help let me know im on the coast
> and have building skills
> what about grafting plants or wont they grow a cross strain
> the dude next door is a pro gardener
> ...


Pollination is as easy as a tooth pick and rubbing the plant flowers you wanted to cross !
If you want in or help !
You could grow a shit load of chillis as well.... and join forces !!!! IM going to need a heap of seeds.....



jimmy130380 said:


> your own strain
> a plant type named after you
> what is to be called


its a Goat horn i plan to cross with a BHUT JOLOKIA ! - arse dropper ! lol


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

im in 
call me jimmy the fucking chili farmer
i got a coco grow on
and a aero setup doing nothing
and a dwc setup all big setups
maybe start small with a soil grow first
yeah ive never grow any thing but weed before
but nothing ever looked fun until now


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

NICE JIMMY ! 
ok yoiu need to spend about $250 you up for that ??
$200 outdoor green house
$50 seeds ??


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

btw
i asked you some questions about transplanting aero to coco 
a while ago
it worked a treat so thanks for that
they love the coco
can you nute feed the chili or go the good soil from bunnings


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

its my birthday in 6 weeks 
i think i want a green house


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.chillibird.com/index.php?p=1_3_About

http://www.fireworksfoods.com.au/Web/191.htm

you got to buy some seeds ! - pick hot and rare varities !


yes these are aussie and the ONLY ones I could find...... so I will use to develop my seed bank, then take over the chilli seed industry australia!!! !!! LOL
My thoughts are with bunnings and nurseries though ! doing small seedling for them would be huge $$$$$


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

eza82 said:


> It cost me $149 + $50 shipping = 200 total!
> after asking questions found that the last one ONLY had the one skin!
> This one has TWO - shade and clear..
> 
> ...


 
ill bump this ! got it off EBAY !!!!


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

*HABANERO LIMON*
*HABANERO YELLOW*
*HABANERO WHITE*
*INDIAN PC-1*
*BULGARIAN CARROT*
*CONGO TRINIDAD*


*some suggestions !*


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

all hail the new chili king in oz
i will serve the king
and those greenhouses look the bomb
venting holes fuck yeah
my dad is in a small planting biz where he makes self watering planting set ups
upside down pipe tomato plant things and other cool shit.
taking over the chilli seed industry australia sounds like good fun im seed shopping tomoz
its hes hobby
they are going online and trying to do some weekend markets and stuff
but


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

MY BACKYARD SOON !!!!!!!!! this is very similar setup im looking for just much smaller!










*and hydro green house !*







THIS WOULD BE NICE !






THIS NOT Bad use of space !


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

Pepper, HOT
Black Pearl Pepper
these look cool


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> all hail the new chili king in oz
> i will serve the king
> and those greenhouses look the bomb
> venting holes fuck yeah
> ...


ROFL.... i cant do it alone ! - it wont be easy !  
you know there is about 2500 different varities of chilli and pepper !
So we got some work !!!
BUT we can also TRADE these seeds too...off international suppliers and local etc !!
"small planting biz where he makes self watering planting set ups
upside down pipe tomato plant things" ??? elaborate ??

there is heaps we can do in this market !
pizza shops, indian resturant, asian resturant.... to name a few !
but cuttings/seedlings for retail on mass scale is where the money is !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> all hail the new chili king in oz
> i will serve the king


the CHILLI KING*Z* seed company ! got a nice ring to it !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

*BLACK PEARL*
*c. annuum*

*USA*
*These glossy round chillies are hot & sweet with a minty undertone. *
*The chillies grow in pretty clusters at the top of the plant.*
*Black foliage and stems. *
*




*
*Heat: 8




*
*Chilli Size: 1.5 cm*
*Matures: black to deep red*
*Seeds: 15*
*Price: $3.50*

*i agree these shit hot !!!!..... I WOULD SAY YES ! STILL NICE AND HOT !*


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 11, 2009)

not bad 
now im going stock up on soil and stuff on thur
then to set up indoor chilli factory
do they flower on 12 or just grow into it
more reading for me ill see you tomoz


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> not bad
> now im going stock up on soil and stuff on thur
> then to set up indoor chilli factory
> do they flower on 12 or just grow into it
> more reading for me ill see you tomoz



ILL GET YOU RECIPE FOR COMPOST PILE.... ASWELL !
THE FIRST CHILLI PARTNER... WE SHOULD CELEBRATE ! LOL BEER AFTER WORK TOMORROW DEDICATED TO THE THOUGHT OF A CHILLI SEED BANK COMPANY !!
WE WANT A FEW PEOPLE FOR THIS !!..... ENOUGH TO GROW ALL VARITIES....LOL AT LEAST A GOOD Handfull!
Maybey another 2 or 3 would make good start !
All got to be pretty serious...... and stick to similar propergation/feed/ etc etc........ you will have to get a old cupboard off side of road or build one for drying !we will go into that later !

do you know anythingabout building WEB SITES and forums ??


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

compost for chilli or flowering plants ( this was developed for my ladies !!)

I use a basic mushroom compost; wheat straw, horse & chicken manure and gypsum (calcium sulfate) with hydrated lime, pot ash. organic soil, wormcastings, mixed with coco fiber...(gypsum if needed). ill go into NPK values later..
There are a variety of optional ingredients that may be added. A brief outline of some materials used in making composts follows: 
*Straw:*
serves as a carbon source (carbohydrate) source wheat - considered the best - contains xylan oat, barley - break down more rapidly than wheat rye - breaks down slower than wheat also corn cobs, oak and beech leaves, etc. 
*Other Carbohydrate Sources:* 
Rice straw, molasses, brewer's grains, cottonseed meal (provides the fatty acid - linoleic acid -which is reported to stimulate yields.) 
*Manures:*
nitrogen source, provides organisms essential to composting horse - most commonly used, fresher the better poultry - higher in nitrogen and phosphorous than horse, not so rich in potash (provided in wheat straw), faster and hotter than horse, use dry pig and sheep - must be used before they become sticky - used partly dry 
*Other Nitrogen Sources:*
Blood meal (dried blood), bone meal urea, ammonium sulfate ((NH4)2SO4) Gypsum: calcium sulfate (CaSO4) - helps to prevent the loss of nitrogen (from the breakdown of proteins during the act of composting) by chelating the ammonia 
*Optional Mineral Sources:*
_*Superphosphate;*_ is said to promote vigorous flowering growth, but an excess may make the beds too acid too soon which depreciate the crop. It should not be used if there are a lot of droppings that r fresh) in the compost. 
_*potash;*_ used in synthetic composts.
_*Activators;*_ compost "activators" can be obtained from nursery and garden stores and assures the presence of the organism essential to composting.
The following recipes create about one ton of compost. One half ton of compost will provide enough compost for about 120 square feet of beds (surface area). 
*Sample MY Compost Recipes:*
*I do this in winter every year then additives are introduced to pile year ROUND.*


3 bales wheat straw, 
2 bunnings bails of sugar cane
half a ute (half ton) horse manure, 
1/2 tonne mushroom compost (used )
20kg gypsum & hydrated lime, 
4o kg. activator, 
1/5tonne. chicken manure, 
100KG. Blood & bone meal 
500grms of trace elements from yates !
(this is a huge pile !!!!! you may not need this just down size everything !~)

This is what I do to prep!
To prepare compost, the straw must be soaked for several days until it just about, but not quite, squeezes water out in your hands. The compost pile is then built by stacking alternating layers of straw, activator, manure and gypsum until all the materials are used up. The stack should be 4-6 feet high. 
In about 48 hours the heap will begin to generate heat and will sink somewhat in height. By the fourth to sixth day the temperature in the interior of the pile should reach (160°F) 71°C. Temperatures of up to 71°C are due to thermophilic organisms. Temperatures over 77°C are due to chemical bonds being broken as well as other chemical reactions. Temperatures over 71°C are undesirable.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

this is what you have to carefully consider !!!!!
Growing chillis is one thing BREEDING CHILLI is ANOTHER !!! all we will look to do is NOT CROSS our strains !!!!


eza82 said:


> Cross a chilli plant (Hybridisation)
> A chile seed (like any other seed) is the mature ovule of a plant. It contains all the genetic material, and stored energy, to grow into a plant (potentially) displaying the same traits as its parent. However, hybridisation (cross-pollination between chile varieties), introduces new and different genetic material and the effects of this hybridisation can be seen in the next, and future, generations. Seeds identified, and sold, as `F1` hybrids identify first generation hybrids. Avoid saving seeds from these plants since the only predictable characteristic of the second generation is that - you cant predict it!
> 
> Almost all known species of chile plants will self-pollinating.
> ...


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 11, 2009)

looks like your serious bout this!
Think im going to have a go at some jalepeno's or tabasco chillies outdoors if this years weather permits me to do so 

If you need an online store pm me i can help you


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

SketzoH said:


> looks like your serious bout this!
> Think im going to have a go at some jalepeno's or tabasco chillies outdoors if this years weather permits me to do so
> 
> If you need an online store pm me i can help you


yer I figured I would give it a real go..... i already have young JIMMY as counterpart to the cause.....

yes I need help on web build and forum build...... is it easy ??


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 11, 2009)

eza82 said:


> yer I figured I would give it a real go..... i already have young JIMMY as counterpart to the cause.....
> 
> yes I need help on web build and forum build...... is it easy ??


easy if you know how lol.. how much experience do you have with computers and web/graphics design?


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sfa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i need all the info or program suggestions... im coputer savy just have not done web !


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 11, 2009)

eza82 said:


> Sfa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i need all the info or program suggestions... im coputer savy just have not done web !


hence why i asked .. Can be a long process if you don't have much experience. 

osCommerce - i found this pretty easy to use and is open source software. Lots of guides online too

I have some spare server space and can always help you set it up on there aswell if needed


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like you need to be part of this.......... You have server space meaning YOU will host my chilli seed bank and forum ??


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have just started a degree(horticulture), work, and renovating house, i really dont have time to learn !!!

I need 2 web sites
-chilli business/seed bank/forum
&&
- visa business.... migration agency


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 11, 2009)

eza82 said:


> I have just started a degree(horticulture), work, and renovating house, i really dont have time to learn !!!
> 
> I need 2 web sites
> -chilli business/seed bank/forum
> ...


 I can do the chilli one for you if you dont have time..

Pm me with more info etc if your interested


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

PM`ing.........


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

This was a good idea to put up on my beloved riu..... And my fellow riu brothers i thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (FREE CHILLI SEEDS...IF YOU WANT ! HAVE GOAT HORN AND NUMEX STRAINS AS SHOWN IN PICTURE ....SETUP A POBOX IF YOU WANT REGULAR SEEDS (JIMMY)... ))


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 11, 2009)

hey what kind of chili plant gets the biggest?that the type id want to grow!
good thread +rep


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

*What is the world&#8217;s biggest chilli?*
Big Jim, a chilli hailing from New Mexico, is in the Guinness Book of
Records as producing the biggest chilli pods, frequently producing chillies
over a foot in length &#8211; quite impressive for a plant that grows no more than 2 foot tall!​*WHATS THE WORLDS BIGGEST CHILLI TREE??*
Rocoto Red Chilli (tree chilli)-- there is few but this is my favourite !
(pubescens)Has black seeds, big fat pods, thick fleshy walls, and a different type of heat to the usual chilli (though it is hot!). Much more cold tolerant than other chillis

*C.Baccatum varities are often regarded as the BIGGER CHILLI PLANTS !!!*


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/WgIU7SOS_6g&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/WgIU7SOS_6g&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

LOL I didnt know this !!! - EVEN BETTER !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

had to put this up ! - i did say no more tech posts....sorry !
http://www.thechileman.org/guide_species.php

*WILD SPECIES OF CHILLI*​The twenty three wild species lack extensive study on their biology and seeds are much harder to come by as they are often subject to restricted seed distribution. An interesting generalisation is that most of the wild Chile species have small fruits, which are eaten with ease by birds; the natural dispersal agent for Capsicum species. The 23 widely recognised wild species are: 


*Buforum*

A wild Chile species native to Brazil. 


*Campylopodium*

A wild Chile species native to Southern Brazil 


*Cardenasii*

A tubular purple flowering wild species native to La Paz, Bolivia. Genetically it is part of taxa including Capsicum pubescens and is more commonly known as 'Ulupica'. 


*Chacoense*

A small white flowering wild species native to Argentina, Bolivia and Paraguay. It is known locally as 'Tova' in Paraguay. The Plant has an erect growing habit and is approximately 80 cm tall. The erect pods are elongated, triangular, 2.5 cm long, 0.5 cm wide and mature from green to red. Very scarce. 


*Coccineum*

A white flowering wild Chile species native to Bolivia and Peru. 


*Cornutum*

A wild Chile species native to Southern Brazil. 


*Dimorphum*

A wild Chile species native to Colombia. 


*Dusenii*

A wild Chile species native to south-east Brazil. 


*Exile*

A white flowering wild species not commercially grown, although several Chile enthusiasts have successfully grown the cultivar 'Cobincho'. This plant is very unlike most other capsicums. Plants can grow to over 130 cm tall with small, smooth leaves. 


*Eximium*

A purple flowering wild species native to Bolivia and northern Argentina. Said to be a wild relative of the Rocoto. Genetically part of taxa including Capsicum pubescens and said to grow like a small tree. 


*Galapaqoense*

A white flowering wild species native to the Galapagos Islands of Isabela and Santa Cruz. Also found in Ecuador. The pods of this plant are very hot and grow to 0.25 inches long, maturing from dark green to red. 


*Geminifolium*

A wild Chile species native to Colombia and Ecuador. 


*Hookerianum*

A wild Chile species native to Ecuador. 


*Lanceolatum*

A wild Chile species native to Guatemala, Honduras and Mexico. 


*Leptopodum*

A wild Chile species native to Brazil. 


*Minutiflorum*

A wild Chile species native to Argentina, Bolivia and Paraguay. 


*Mirabile*

A wild Chile species native to southern Brazil. 


*Parvifolium*

A wild Chile species native to north-east Brazil, Colombia and Venezuela. 


*Praetermissum*

Sold commercially in parts of Brazil and also known as Capsicum baccatum var. praetermissum. This variety can grow up to six feet tall in a single growing season and has hundreds of cranberry sized fruit that ripen to red. The flowers are totally flat when fully opened, are purple edged with a white inner band and have a greenish yellow centre. The ripe fruits are said to be very seedy. 


*Schottianum*

A wild Chile species native to Argentina, south Brazil and south-east Paraguay. These 80-100 cm tall erect plants have many branches which grown in a zig zag pattern. The flowers are white with yellow-green spots at the base of the petals. Fruits are pendulous and reddish-orange at maturity. 


*Scolnikianum*

A wild Chile species native to Peru. 


*Tovarii*

A purple flower wild species native to the Rio Mantaro basin in south-central Peru. Genetically part of taxa including Capsicum pubescens. 


*Villosum*

A wild Chile species native to southern Brazil. 

DOMESTICATED CHILLI ​The five domesticated species Annuum, Baccatum, Chinense, Frutescens and Pubescens are the most commonly available species to the Chile enthusiast and each species has its own distinguishing characteristics. 


*Capsicum Annuum (ANN-you-um)*

Annuum meaning 'annual' is actually an incorrect designation given that Chiles are perennials under suitable growing conditions. This species is the most common and extensively cultivated of the five domesticated species and includes the Ancho, Bell Pepper, Cayenne, Cherry, Cuban, De Arbol, Jalapeno, Mirasol, Ornamental, New Mexican, Paprika, Pimiento, Pequin, Serrano, Squash and Wax pod types. 

Annuum's used to be dividend into two categories, sweet (or mild) peppers and hot Chile peppers. However, modern plant breeding has removed that distinction as hot bell varieties and sweet Jalapenos have now been bred. 


*Capsicum Chinense (chi-NEN-see)*

Chinense meaning 'from China' is also a misnomer as this species originated in the Amazon Basin and is now common throughout the Caribbean, Central and South America and in the tropics. 

This species includes many of the world's hottest cultivars including the Habanero, Scotch Bonnet and the legendary Red Savina. The pod types, as well as the plants are very varied in this species although they are characterised by a distinctive fruity aroma often described as apricot like. 

The Chinense being a tropical species tend to do best in areas of high humidity. They are relatively slower growers, having longer growing seasons than many of the other species and seeds can take a long time to germinate. 


*Capsicum Baccatum (bah-COT-tum or bah-KAY-tum)*

Baccatum meaning 'berry-like' consists of the South American cultivars known as Aji's. They are almost as many baccatum cultivars as annuums with pods ranging from non-pungent to very hot. 

The baccatum species is generally distinguished from the other species by the yellow or tan spots on the corollas (on the flowers) and by the yellow anthers. Many of the baccatum species are tall growing, often reaching 5 feet in height and pods are usually erect and become pendant as they mature. 


*Capsicum Frutescens (fru-TES-enz)*

Frutescens meaning 'shrubby' or 'bushy' is not widely cultivated with the exception of the Tabasco, which has been used in the manufacture of the world famous sauce since 1848. Another famous variety is the Malagueta, which grows in the amazon basin in Brazil where the species probably originated. 

Frutescens plants have a compact habit, have many stems and grow between 1 and 4 feet high depending upon local conditions. The flowers have greenish white corollas with no spots and purple anthers. Pod types are less varied than the other species (with the exception of Pubescens) are often small, pointy and grow erect on the plants. This species is particularly good for container gardening and a single plant can produce 100 or more pods. 


*Capsicum Pubescens (pew-BES-enz)*

Pubescens meaning 'hairy' is probably the least common on the five domesticated species and is the only domesticated Capsicum species with no wild form. However two wild species 'Cardenasii' and 'Eximium' are believed to be closely related. Pubescens has a compact to erect habit (sometimes sprawling and vine like) and can grow up to 8 feet tall, although 2 feet is more usual. The flowers have purple corollas, purple and white anthers and stand erect from the leaves. The pods are normally pear or apple shaped. 

One interesting point to note is that the species is 'isolated' from the other domesticated species as it cannot cross pollinate with them. Another distinguishing feature of the species is the black seeds of the fruits. Varieties include the Peruvian 'Rocoto' and the Mexican 'Manzano'. Probably the most difficult of the five domesticated species to grow.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

HELP- HELP - HELP

*PROBLEM*; cross polination....
*UNDERSTANDING*; i need to sperate my chilli plants that will cross pollinate through insect and wind bourne pollen. Some varities will be fine.... some are not....
*GROW AREA*; 3.5MX2MX2M GREENHOUSE WITH OUTDOOR HYDRO, AND ABOUT 20SQUARE METERS OUT SIDE... IT IS THE OUTDOOR FACILITY THAT I NEED TO SPLIT UP ?? THINKING LIKE INDIVIDUAL GREENHOUSE TYPE STRUCTURES...SIMPLE A FRAME WITH GREENHOUSE PLASTIC??

*SUGGESTIONS??????*


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/edpN4WyFbJU&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/edpN4WyFbJU&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]

THIS GUY IS A NUT !!!! 
- IM GOING TO GET A SAUCE TO HIM WHEN i MAKE ONE ! HE DOSE HEAPS OF CHILLI REVIEWS (AUSSIE)
[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/YSdp6iK8_xM&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/YSdp6iK8_xM&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]


7:15chilli tests ,, Chocolate Habanero
8:13chilli tests ,, Trinidad Scorpion (lil winte...
7:12chilli tests ,, Scotch Bonnet
7:33Chilli Sauce Tests "Pure Death" Blair's
6:20chilli tests ,, Red Habanero
3:07chilli tests ,, Hungarian Hot wax
9:48chilli tests ,, Dorset Naga
3:05chilli tests ,, Bishops Crown Chilli
4:31chilli tests ,, Rocoto Red
3:57chilli tests ,, Aji Lemon
9:36Chilli Tests "7 Pod/Pot"
11:53Chilli Tests 7 Pot / Pod "Jonah" strain
9:31Chilli Tests "Trinidad Scorpion" 2009
8:03chilli Tests "Yellow 7Pod "
9:49Chilli Tests "Naga Morich" 2009
6:49Chilli Sauce tests "Li'l Devil Sauce" Karrimah...
6:02chilli Sauce Tests "Ultralicious Chilli, Scream...
9:53chilli tests ,, Bih Jolokia
7:50Chilli Sauce Tests "Chocolate Nightmare" The...
9:47Special Presentation "Miracle Fruit Powder" Fam...
9:25Chilli Sauce Tests "Heat Source" Karrimah Farm
7:08Chilli Sauce Tests "PAIN 100%" www.originaljuan...
8:35Chilli Sauce Tests "Hubanero Sauce (Whisky a Go...
7:31Chilli Sauce Tests "Pleasure 'n' Pain" redback...
7:04Chilli Sauce Tests "General Hurtin" www.wildpep...
7:46Special Presentation "Miracle Fruit" Synsepal...
7:13Chilli Sauce Tests "Jersey Death" BLAIR'S
6:56Chilli Sauce Tests "Pure Arson" www.wildpepper.com
6:08Chilli Sauce Tests "Chillagra Man" www.redbackc...
9:23Chilli Sauce Tests "Wrath of God" Scorpion Chilli


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

eza82 said:


> help- help - help
> 
> *problem*; cross polination....
> *understanding*; i need to sperate my chilli plants that will cross pollinate through insect and wind bourne pollen. Some varities will be fine.... Some are not....
> ...


bump.............


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]ANOTHER PURCHASE TODAY !!!!!!!!!!! (IM ADDICTED)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]THAI PRIK *CHEE FAH* ...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-2]ROCOTO RED [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-2]BIG JIM[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-2]CAYENNE YELLOW[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-2]HABANERO YELLow.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-2]JAMAICAN HOT ..[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-2]AJI ORANGE [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-2]BULGARIAN CARROT[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-2]ROCOTO YELLOW [/SIZE][/FONT]

50 SEEDS OF EACH (this supplier states that it gets all seeds fro NMSU)
STILL WANT my lemon pepper........... grrrrr

THIS IS STARTING MY STOCK PILE....... 


*Bhut Jolokia*
*Numex - varities x2*
*Goat horn*
*Red Savina*
*Habanero*
*Chiltepin*
*Jamaican Hot*
*Dorset Naga*
*Chocolate Habanero*
*Scotch Bonnet*
*African Devil*
*Zimbabwe Bird*

*that 22 different varities at the moment............ or on there way !*

*My next bulk orders will come from ; (not to sure on the customs)*
http://www.chilepepperinstitute.org/chile-pepper-institute-c.html


----------



## SOorganic (Mar 12, 2009)

HAHAHA ur Chili Krazy! Have u ever tryed the chili strain "Super Chili"? Its fucking delicious and has a very nice bite to it. I picked up a few plants last season at my local Bi Mart!


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 12, 2009)

dude what happening


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

he is dead ass about these peppers. Good luck man. Makes me want some poppers lolL


----------



## eza82 (Mar 12, 2009)

I love chilli .......... As one can clearly see..... They are one of the only other things i like to grow (marijuana 1#)
play good party tricks and make money from it !!!!


----------



## eza82 (Mar 12, 2009)

SORRY GUYS BUILDIN A WEB SITE !



SOorganic said:


> HAHAHA ur Chili Krazy! Have u ever tryed the chili strain "Super Chili"? Its fucking delicious and has a very nice bite to it. I picked up a few plants last season at my local Bi Mart!


GOT ANY OTHER DETAILS ?? SUPER CHILLI COULD BE ANYTHING..



jimmy130380 said:


> dude what happening


YOU GETTING MY PM`S



worm5376 said:


> he is dead ass about these peppers. Good luck man. Makes me want some poppers lolL


DECIDED ONLY RECENTLY THAT I WOULD TAKE ALITTLE MORE SERIOUS...... CANT MAKE MONEY FROM WEED FOR EVER !


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

The make money part def makes it interesting loL But idk shiet about peppers except that when i eat them , they tend to burn my buttwhole lining. ahaa! sad part is im not kidding.loL


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah trying to work it out think its working


----------



## eza82 (Mar 12, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> The make money part def makes it interesting loL But idk shiet about peppers except that when i eat them , they tend to burn my buttwhole lining. ahaa! sad part is im not kidding.loL


ROFL...... it is a aquired taste ! it took me years to get my taste for them...... like red wine !!!



jimmy130380 said:


> yeah trying to work it out think its working


 
???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

I def enjoy spicey foods. Mostly korean. and jamaican. They always balance it out nomatter how hot it is. Man o man , what i would give for a bowl of kimchi and some bok chow in a saparo soup right now with steamed dumpling on the side.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 12, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmm kimchi..........


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 12, 2009)

clip this post email this post what is this?
see most clipped and recent clippings


Posted by willard3 (My Page) on Tue, Jan 29, 08 at 10:05
I reproduce mostly by cloning and have for a long time. It beats the success % of seeds and you are sure of what comes up. Chiles will dwarf a little if you clone once; the will keep dwarfing if you keep cloning. 
I just put the slip in rockwool and put back in hydro with no other amendments. In 21 days or less, I can see the new roots. 
Methods are nicely covered in the attached site.
Here is a link that might be useful: Cuttings
crazy im going to clone them


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Address:* San Diego, CA View map 
*Location: * San Diego 
*Date Listed: *Feb-07-09 

I grow the worlds hottest chiles and I grow them Hydroponically. I also make a great Hot salsa from them. More info can be found at www.refiningfirechiles.com I grow the following: rare Jamaican Chocolate Habanero, Red Savina Habaneros and the Worlds Hottest on record Bhut Jolokia. *2/18/09 I HAVE CHILE SEEDS NOW!*

Hey you chile heads! You need these chiles! You want these chiles! Coming in 2009 the Rarest and Hottest Chile Peppers in the World. I will not just be selling fresh Chiles but also making available plants and seeds! New varieties will be the Trinidad Scorpion Chile, Trinidad 7 Pot Chile or 7 Pod Chile, Naga Morich Chile and the original Bhut Jolokia chile from Assam. Get on my waiting list on my site. Pictured here is Trinidad 7 Pot.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 12, 2009)

keep it coming jimmy !


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

eza82 said:


> keep it coming jimmy !


 
eza's got a boner


----------



## eza82 (Mar 12, 2009)

rofl!!!....


----------



## eza82 (Mar 12, 2009)

---- JUST BLEW UP LAPTOP !!!!!!! [email protected]#K THERE IS ALOT OF DIFFERENT CHILLIS! PHOTO CONTENT FOR NEW SITE JUST DESTROYED THE CAPACITY....... IT WILL NOT EVEN LOAD TO START OR cmd !!!! lol
MUST HAVE DOWNLOADED SHIT IT DIDNT LIKE ! - MAYBEY VIRUS ?? ANY WAY WAS DUE FOR NEW ONE ! - i LUV dell ONLINE !!!! (DELIVERED COPMUTERS !!)

THE OLD ONE WAS AROUND 5 YRS OLD - SO IT WAS A DINOSAURE
I SUPPOSE AROUND 1000 HIGH RES PHOTOS WILL DO THAT !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 12, 2009)

update-
DOMAINS REGISTERED -
WEB HOST SORTED -
SITE - UNDERCONSTRUCTION

SEEDS- PROPERGATED INSIDE UNDER GROW FLURO !
RED BONNET - JUST CRACKED
NXT GEN GOAT HORN- JUST CRACKED
------------------------------------------------
NEW SEEDS - HAVE NOT ARRIVED YET!
GREENHOUSE - NOT ARRIVED YET


----------



## SOorganic (Mar 12, 2009)

"ROFL...... it is a aquired taste ! it took me years to get my taste for them...... like red wine !!!"

Only Chilis are waay better than red wine! Ill take hot sauce any day over a bottle of vino!!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 12, 2009)

SOorganic said:


> "ROFL...... it is a aquired taste ! it took me years to get my taste for them...... like red wine !!!"
> 
> Only Chilis are waay better than red wine! Ill take hot sauce any day over a bottle of vino!!



for real. wines gross.

i love hot food tho!


----------



## eza82 (Mar 12, 2009)

SOorganic said:


> "ROFL...... it is a aquired taste ! it took me years to get my taste for them...... like red wine !!!"
> 
> Only Chilis are waay better than red wine! Ill take hot sauce any day over a bottle of vino!!





MediMaryUser said:


> for real. wines gross.
> 
> i love hot food tho!


 
NO CLASS.......LOL..... I hate WHITE WINE!!! red is great if you geat a good drop !
But chillis are the SUPER FOOD ! So i guess wine cant compete !

*update -------------*

*dropped past the local nursey ------ MY FIRST SALES CALL !!!!!!!*
*He has orderd 300 seedleings for next spring and a seed rack he will happly accomadate !!!!!........shit !!!!"didnt expect that ! Selling at $4 a plant min 100mm)*


*He also sold me ALL of his current varities....... I picked up 7 new strains..... will get back to you on what ! -- They were all DIEING, from the heat wave we had.... he said he left them out in sun to long..... i saw them and had to save !!!lol*


----------



## eza82 (Mar 13, 2009)

UPDATE--------

greenhouse has arrived !


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 13, 2009)

PICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!1 Must seeeeeeee!! so you got your first sale? did i read that correctly?


----------



## eza82 (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> PICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!1 Must seeeeeeee!! so you got your first sale? did i read that correctly?


Yep, local guy .... I have know him for awhile though !
Get pics of setup soon! still building.... propergation station indoors with fluros (my new clone cupboard as well!!!!!!!!!!)
GREEN HOUSE WILL GO UP TOMORROW !.... have to figure out the floor yet !! probably just black weed mat.
Irragation i have not even thought about yet... been busy on web site !


----------



## sweetcheese (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, I love growing chillies for my own culinary purposes, anything from capsicums to naga's and habinero's. Last year I was lucky enough to procure some very rare Amarillo Bombilla chillies from a friend in Madrid. These are round, yellow "cherry" chillies, piquant rather than blazing hot, but with a great flavour that lends itself to the moorish north african and southern spanish regional dishes in which they are predominantly used. I had only ten seeds, but the plants yielded well, despite the piss poor english weather and my very basic window-ledge growing techniques and as a result i have a couple of hundred seeds. As I say these are quite rare, hard to find much of a mention of them even on the interwebs; So if anyone is interested in helping the strain survive I am happy to chuck a few seeds in the post to people who are really comitted to growing them and passing them on to friends. Just let me know.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 13, 2009)

Amarillo Bombilla chillies from a friend in Madrid - I would luv to get my hands on those ! - which country ARE YOU FROM ? WELCOME TO RIU !!!!!


----------



## eza82 (Mar 13, 2009)

GREENHOUSE SETUP !...........
THE FLOOR IS TEMP ! UNTILL I GET MY BLACK WEED MAT AND COVER THE ENTIRE CORNER BEHIND THE GREENHOUSE :













THE CORNER WHICH WILL BE THE CHILLI NURSERY !







AND BETWEEN THE SHADE HOUSE AND GREENHOUSE I WILL BUILD A SECOND SHADE HOUSE OR GREEN DEPENDS WHICH I NEED !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 13, 2009)

Its bigger than i thought it would be..... And its [email protected]#kin hot inside, and its an overcast day !

ONCE HAVE ALL SET UP WILL POST - ALL CHILLIS IN , IRRAGATION SORTED, AND WE ARE AWAY ! (WITH FLOOR)


UPDATE------
MY SEEDS INDOORS IS ABOUT 80% GERM RATE AT THE MOMENT...... SAID UP TO 3 WEEKS TOOK 4-5 DAYS !


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 13, 2009)

i got some bell pepper seeds i germinated in rapid rooters like a week ago and noticed little sprouts today and threw them outside.
i know its early but im not to worried about my 2 dollar investment.
growing weed is turning me into a real farmer wtf

and thats a nice simple green house


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 14, 2009)

Green house looks good dude


----------



## eza82 (Mar 14, 2009)

its a long way off my INDOOR field of chillis ! but its a start !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 15, 2009)

UPDATE ------
Will get photos ;
Greenhouse up and running.... have put in about 30 germinated seeds that i cracked inside...... and 12 different strains...
Cracking another 15 different starins at the moment !


----------



## eza82 (Mar 15, 2009)

Whats your favourite HOT HOT sauce ?? - 

*MINE Is Naga Snake Bite*









Masochists and chile-heads have a British stockbroker to thank for unleashing Naga Snake Bite Sauce on the world. The fiery brew is made from what some claim is the world's hottest pepper. According to the sauce's creator, Mark McMullan, the naga morich chili clocks in at a breathtaking 1,598,227 Scoville Heat Units, beating out the bhut jolokia chili. In any case the dorset naga hasn't been certified by Guinness, while the bhut jolokia has.

The finer points of world records aside, one thing's for sure McMullan has created one blisteringly hot sauce. To give an idea, the dorset naga is 300 times hotter than a jalapeno. The pepper's name derives from the naga, a snakelike creature from Indian mythology. This may explain why the label claims the sauce is "Like drinking cobra venom." I don't think cobra venom is spicy, but it's certainly deadly. 

Apparently McMullan thinks the sauce is potentially dangerous since he asks that folks ordering the sauce paste a disclaimer into their e-mails. Among other things it states: "I, the prospective purchaser of Naga Snakebite 'Private Reserve', hereby release thechileman from all liability with respect to damage or claims of injury resulting from the misuse or over consumption of this product."
It would seem that British newspaperman Owen Amos did not read the disclaimer. He downed a teaspoonful of it in a taste test and likened it to chewing hot coals. Although he did say that before the Scoville assault hit, he detected a fruitiness. I can't even begin to imagine the endorphin rush he must have got from downing that amount


----------



## eza82 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.thechileman.org/hydro.php

THESE ARE THE BEST DIY HYDRO SYSTEMS I HAVE SEEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wOULD SUIT CHILLI PLANT OR mj - IF YOU ONLY WANTED TO GROW ONE OR TWO PLANTS !


i SHOULD STEAL AND POST A THREAD...LOL


----------



## eza82 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is the AUSSIE sauce I plan to feature ! ----


----------



## eza82 (Mar 16, 2009)

My fav!





Im going to use these from now on !!!!!


----------



## eza82 (Mar 17, 2009)

update ----

THINGS GOING GREAT ! Starting to get busy ! Germinating The Bhut Jolokia, Dorset Naga, Chocolate Habonero, and chiltipin. Finshed germinating the Scotch Bonnett red and have transplanted to seedling cups ... Trinadad scorpion will be on next list !

How is this..... i think that CHILLI could be as profitible to me as MJ, If every plant i grows average 3ft in hieght and produces an average of 100 pods per season, 24-50 seeds per pod so lets average at 35 seeds per pod.. 3500 seeds sold in bundles of 15 = 233 packets @ $8ea = $1866 per 3 ft plant per season................. be [email protected]#ked if I can get over 1/2 pound off one 3ft MJ plant !
Yes you have a few other costs but that equates to about $300 in the end to sell and it takes alittle longer !


----------



## gogrow (Mar 17, 2009)

eza82 said:


> update ----
> 
> THINGS GOING GREAT ! Starting to get busy ! Germinating The Bhut Jolokia, Dorset Naga, Chocolate Habonero, and chiltipin. Finshed germinating the Scotch Bonnett red and have transplanted to seedling cups ... Trinadad scorpion will be on next list !
> 
> ...



exactly why i said your prices seem kinda excessive... there ARE better deals out there... i would rethink my prices/quantities if i was doing this.... many seed companies sell pepper seeds by weight.... thats how i buy them... 3-4$ for 1-200 seeds.... muuch better than $8 for 15...


----------



## eza82 (Mar 17, 2009)

gogrow said:


> exactly why i said your prices seem kinda excessive... there ARE better deals out there... i would rethink my prices/quantities if i was doing this.... many seed companies sell pepper seeds by weight.... thats how i buy them... 3-4$ for 1-200 seeds.... muuch better than $8 for 15...


I agree.. In the US and UK markets these types of chilli are MASS produced.... It is illegal to import chilli seed into Australia so market here has remained WIDE open... the average pricing here is around $8 ($3.50 US app)... so at the moment thats what I will sell at till i have a mass of stock.
4 days - 10 orders .... one of which was w`sale for 2000 seeds. (which i am sneaking through registered post..lol )
I wish we had access to those prices.... for my pupose...BUT if that was the case I could make the dollars !

Though - I have had a order from the US.........?????? - for 4 packets of different types!


----------



## gogrow (Mar 17, 2009)

eza82 said:


> I agree.. In the US and UK markets these types of chilli are MASS produced.... It is illegal to import chilli seed into Australia so market here has remained WIDE open... the average pricing here is around $8 ($3.50 US app)... so at the moment thats what I will sell at till i have a mass of stock.
> 4 days - 10 orders .... one of which was w`sale for 2000 seeds. (which i am sneaking through registered post..lol )
> I wish we had access to those prices.... for my pupose...BUT if that was the case I could make the dollars !
> 
> Though - I have had a order from the US.........?????? - for 4 packets of different types!



its ILLEGAL?? .. well nevermind then... i guess you do have an advantage then


----------



## eza82 (Mar 17, 2009)

gogrow said:


> its ILLEGAL?? .. well nevermind then... i guess you do have an advantage then


----------



## b7999 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've often considered doing some "crop rotation" in-between ganj grows. Anyone have any suggestions for lucrative (but relatively uncomplicated) horticulture? Preferably something of a less incendiary nature than chilis?


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you or anyone grown Hungarian Wax ? If so how are they ? Thanks


----------



## eza82 (Mar 18, 2009)

b7999 said:


> I've often considered doing some "crop rotation" in-between ganj grows. Anyone have any suggestions for lucrative (but relatively uncomplicated) horticulture? Preferably something of a less incendiary nature than chilis?


Not really legal ones?! I have tryed for years to figure out a good crop that was profitable and i enjoyed growing..... One of the main reason for chillis also is I love HOT sauce and want to make and market some HOT STUFF..... I am Also growing BONSI, but they are slooowwww (5yrs before i can sell and they are outdoors) !
Depends what you like and want to do with the grow..... 

a. Do you want to eat it ? then what fruit and veg you into ? 
b. Do you want to sell it ??
c. or harvest to use to make something to sell??



WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> Have you or anyone grown Hungarian Wax ? If so how are they ? Thanks


One of my favourites ! great to make salsa with !

HUNGARIAN YELLOW WAX





Heat level4Pod size (W x L cm)3.5 x 14Pod colourG>Y>O>RPlant size (H x W cm)70 x 60Approx no. Pods/plant50


----------



## eza82 (Mar 18, 2009)

HELP - need some ideas no matter how stupid !

NAMES FOR A HOT HOT CHILLI SAUCE ???? 

Arse droppers
atomic bum drop
Ring Burn
ring on fire
Arse burn
fire arse
lava burn
lava bite
ghost sauce (named after the bhut jolokia - the ghost chilli )

HELP HELP HELP
THANX GUYS


----------



## DrDank (Mar 18, 2009)

This is awesome. Subed!


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 18, 2009)

keep your roots true!!! name one flavor the stoner stinger!!!


----------



## eza82 (Mar 19, 2009)

DrDank said:


> This is awesome. Subed!


Welcome to chilli World !!!!!

WARNING:
Chilli do not discrimanate...



sittinherebored said:


> keep your roots true!!! name one flavor the stoner stinger!!!




Buzz hot sauce
Dank fire juice
lava stone 
MARI`s hot as HELL juice
HOT COAL,
TRIC sauce
CHT nightmare sauce


----------



## eza82 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hells juice
Devils Pee
GUT Fire
throat burn atomic sauce
Anal agonoy
Ass blaster
smokin ass
smokin anal gut fire juice ... lol
Armagedon ass
Anal kick
ass kick
rabid ass
ass woop
ass sting
butt pucker 
colon cleaner
Back fire

I like :

ASS WOOP
GUT FIRE
ANAL AGONONY
Ass sting
Ring burn

So far


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 19, 2009)

eza82 said:


> Welcome to chilli World !!!!!
> 
> WARNING:
> Chilli do not discrimanate...
> ...


yo pls tell me your gonna have habanero sauce, i have all the habanero species and tabasco growing and i have about 50 of them. about 20 outside and 30 inside under hps. can you create a suace that is edible(for fucking sake DO NOT EAT A HABANERO OFF THE VINE) if you get a business going i will take care of the plants to live lol im looking for a job that i can live from and enjoy


----------



## eza82 (Mar 19, 2009)

Got any good HABANERO recipes for me ??


----------



## eza82 (Mar 19, 2009)

EASY PRESERVING!

I had to figure a way to preserve my superhot harvest over the past two weeks and I decided to simply add a little vinegar and salt to the blended peppers and pressure can them...

I ended up with 14 8 ounce jars of concentrate. The fresh taste of the pods remains and I can use this various ways including making hot sauce with them...

A pic of the jars...2 Dorset Naga, 2 Trinidad Scorpion, 3 Yellow Trinidad Scorpion, and 7 7 Pots...

This will get me thru the winter I am sure..

100 grams pepper
60ml vinegar
pinch of salt
1 Tbsp sugar

Boil for 20mins.. can hot


----------



## eza82 (Mar 19, 2009)

Last year I after having a think about a friends Research and therorie's on how different chillis direct there burn to different parts of the mouth, and how some peppers hit instant and up front and some creep: I made the Naga and Fatalii sambal.
The Fataliis hit the front of the pallette bang and the nagas wind upslowly and blast your back teeth out. It wa s afairly successful all over hit.

This year I am working on something that goes a little Further.
I figured if I use 4 super hots each with there own charectoristic what will I get?
the base pods will be fatalii they have unmistakable flavour and sharpness the Seven pots again I find they burn more the lips and tongue. Nagas which kinda hit you in the back teeth and work its way to the throat and stomach and finally a heap of Trinidad Scorpion, Which have just come on and produced so much fruit in the last few weeks.
Its going to be interesting once we combine these what will happen.

also Going to try this stuff..... Korean "Hwa Young Vinegar" rice vinegar from my local Asin foods store is 6.5%, yet sweeter than traditional types. Just rice, water, and glucose.

So, it needs less for a low pH, and gives a less 'vinegary' taste.






I belive mine is from Daesang. but I fail at reading Korean.





$3.99 for 900ml.

(also makes a fantastic German Potato Salad)

PH & PRESERVING

My sauces are all preservative and chemical free. 
4.1 PH is your guide to be safe. 
This and below, stored in the fridge your fairly good for 6-9mths. Most sauces will stay stable at a PH of 4.1 and under.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 19, 2009)

*EZA`s HOME MADE CHILLI SAUCE`s!!!!*
*thought i might share a few recipes since im asking!*

*Eza`s Wild TURKEY CHILLI & BBQ STONER Sauce* 
10ml hash oil - optional
8 cups of canned, crushed tomatoes
3/4 cup Wild Turkey Bourbon Whiskey
1/2 cup tomato paste
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup molasses 
2 medium white onion, minced
2 large clove garlic, minced
3 tablespoons lemon juice
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon of EZA`s hot paste (premade) ( scotch bonnett red paste, if you dont have use a chilli powder & Red Tabasco sauce make own hot paste! )
2 tablespoon paprika
3 teaspoons ground white pepper
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 1/2 teaspoons ROCK salt
One teaspoon dry mustard powder - optional
1 cup of boiled and blended cayenne or habenero chillis (pre made)

Add all of the ingredients to a large saucepan or stockpot, and bring to a boil over medium high heat. Lower the heat to medium-low and gently *boil *the sauce, uncovered, until it thickens, stirring every few minutes to prevent burning. After about thirty minutes or so, the sauce will have thickened and will start splattering out of the pan and onto the stovetop. 
At this point, if you prefer barbecue sauce with a thinner consistency, pull it off the heat. Otherwise, drop the heat to low and stir constantly for a couple minutes more for a really thick sauce add hash oil last just before you let your EZA`s Turkey Chilli & BBQ sauce cool and refrigerate it overnight. This sauce tastes best one or two days after it's made.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*EZA`s Arse drop sweet Chilli sauce* 

1/4 cup Cider Vinegar - now rice viniger
1 Tbsp. Prepared Yellow Mustard 
1/4 tsp. Coarse Black Pepper 
1 tsp of HOT CHILLI paste

4 tsp Seasoning ( your choice - blends africa/medditranin spices is what i use)

1/2 to 3/4 tsp. Lea & Perrin's Worcestershire Sauce 
3 cups Apple Juice divided 
1 cup Heinz Ketchup 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup bbq sauce (yes my prepared bbq sauce..lol...you can use store bought !)

Stir vinegar into mustard to thin it and dissolve any lumps. 

Then stir in the Lea & Perrins, Seasoning, and Coarse Black Pepper. 

Stir in 2 cups Apple Juice, then add the Ketchup and mix thoroughly. 

Rinse Ketchup from measuring cup with the remaining 1 cup Apple Juice and 
add this to the sauce. 

Stir again to mix thoroughly then pour into serving bottle and allow to stand for 
a couple days for flavor to fully develop. 

This sauce has a sweeter after it has stood for 2 or 3 days than it does when 
first mixed. 

If additional sweetness is desired, sweeten to taste with Light Brown Sugar.

Additions:to make alittle different add some; 
pineapple juice. 
liquid smoke.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*EZA`s (newly named) *

*BLACK ANAL AGONONY hot hot sauce *

*( not for the weak arsed ! )lol I dip the end of a teaspoon and shake, to stir a bloody mary hot hot hot....buuuutttt reeally reaaallly goooodddd!!!!*

Chili: 
12 Rocoto Red (really aromatic)
3 chocolate habenero.
2 red scotch bonnett
1 really, really big orange habanero. 


Blue berries
Black Currant
Red/ dark Grape
Garlic fresh
Onion brown
Lime / lemon juice
apple juice
Rice wine vinger
Sugar white
Ginger fresh
Nutmag dry
Cinnamon dry

here is how !

1/2 cup rice vingar
1/4 cup white sugar
2 Tbs Salt (i use kosher because that's all we have)
Juice of 4 fresh limes
1 Tbs garlic powder or fresh. 
1/2 Tbs ground ginger. Just for the hell of it!!!!
1/2 apple juice

I de-seeded and chopped all the peppers. Aji (rocoto) chili is a pain in the butt to de-seed. 

Add peppers,the garlic, minced ginger salt and vinegar & apple juice into sauce pan

Bring to a boil then slow it down to a low/medium boiling simmer - 20 to 30 minutes. depends on the chili stability) 
I started putting in sugar 10 minutes after slowing down to a simmer. I stirred it in slowly so as to not burn.

Then I squeezed juice from 2 fresh limes a few minutes before taking it off the stove top. KEEP STIRRING!! 

Throw it into the blender or food processor and blend or puree it. Put in the juice of the last 2 limes while it's in the blender.(or to your taste)


----------



## eza82 (Mar 19, 2009)

decided to put up a thread with more so please come say hello there and offer up some good chilli sauce recipes !!!

EZA82`s WILD TURKEY/ THC CHILLI BBQ SAUCE & BLACK ANAL AGONONY hot hot sauce !!








.


----------



## BeenBurned (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey thanx for the recapies ...great thread. I have 2 kinds of tomatoes and 2 types of peppers doing well in my flower room. I plan on makin' some salsa. I'm growing hot wax and anaheim


----------



## Feroce (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not to fond of vinegar heavy hot sauces, so when I make my own, I use lime juice in place of the vinegar.

A couple of Fatalis, lime juice, a pinch of kosher salt, whirl it in a food processor. Keep cold, and eat it within a week or so. Simple, very tasty, and hot as hell


----------



## chalkie (Mar 30, 2009)

Eza82 man thats a nice operation you got goin, im working on one similar. Getting my greenhouse is giving me the biggest problem but the one you bought seems perfect, where can i get it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2010)

sup Eza, been a while! 

how was the move man? you must be in the US by now?!

anyway, i had to drop you a line, i recently went to a beer and chilli festival in my hometown, tried some of the fiercest shit ive ever eaten, man i was crying i vomited and generally hurt for a good 24 hours. the fella got a stamp sized cracker smeared it with normal chilli sauce then took a toothpick and stuck it in a glass vial then carefully smeared it onto the cracker... its making me a bit ill thinking about it. The guy reconned it was roughly 6 million on the schoville scale!! one step up from mace apparently.

they stopped the fella giving it out after half an hour the organisers said it was bad publicity for the festival having scores of grown men laying on the ground outside spitting and throwing up left right n center!!!

anyway bro hope alls well in your world!


----------

